# Show me your Planet Ocean NOT on the bracelet!



## Golf Nut

Here is mine:

View attachment 974314


All I have is the bracelet, and am getting the itch to try something different. Looking for inspiration!

Thanks!


----------



## Virgilv

Here is my current fave - PO on rubber. So comfy and versatile.


----------



## 4counters

Here's mine:


----------



## COUPET

Hi Golf Nut, 
Here's mine on a Hirsch Medici

View attachment 974426


And on the wrist:

View attachment 974427


----------



## Spoon1

Ok...here we go...

View attachment 974458


View attachment 974468


View attachment 974459


View attachment 974460


View attachment 974461


View attachment 974462


View attachment 974463


View attachment 974465


View attachment 974466


Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## TimeConsumer

View attachment 974522


----------



## ian31

View attachment 974839


With heroic18 strap.. I am black bezel+brown strap admirer


----------



## poppydog




----------



## George Riemer




----------



## sager

ian31 said:


> View attachment 974839
> 
> 
> With heroic18 strap.. I am black bezel+brown strap admirer


Never thought this combo would look good.

But WOW!


----------



## sager

View attachment 975616


----------



## ReXTless




----------



## scamp007

45mm on standard rubber, a great strap, and a lesson to all those who think it may be too big, my wrist is about 6.75" but the big PO really shrinks when it's not on the bracelet.










And on after market Mesh...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jberb55

Though I wish I had the bracelet for it too


----------



## Muddy250

View attachment 976013

Hirsch Modena

View attachment 976014

Hirsch Heavy Calf new version

View attachment 976015

Hirsch Pure

View attachment 976020

Odeon Leather


----------



## OTX

Here's mine on a Hadley Roma oiled leather strap with Omega deployment.


----------



## hoppes-no9

HR genuine alligator


----------



## hoppes-no9

Muddy250 said:


> View attachment 976020


What strap is that!!??!?!????? Looks awesome.


----------



## IR1SH

View attachment 976019


View attachment 976022


View attachment 976023


----------



## Quaff1




----------



## Will3020

TimeConsumer said:


> View attachment 974522


that Omega is stunning


----------



## Mystro




----------



## Muddy250

hoppes-no9 said:


> What strap is that!!??!?!????? Looks awesome.


It's a £10 Odeon from sectime and very comfy. Extra thick padding suits the PO very well.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## ACW

Here are various shots with the different OEM options. I need to get a blue rubber for my PO Tit as I just have the bracelet for that one.


----------



## HaleL

I wish I had the money to buy all these OEM straps....


----------



## Perseus

The rubber is nice, but I like the bracelet so much it doesn't get much use.

View attachment 977449


----------



## pflynch

My PO on a double ridged sharky which took me awhile to find. When I bought the watch new, had the AD ship it with the shark on it. Just started wearing the bracelet for the first time a few days ago and am shocked at how comfy it is, thought it would be much more clumsy and heavy but it is buttery smooth for steel........

View attachment 977525


----------



## samps

My PO (now sold) on an OEM Omega isofrane strap.

View attachment 977588


----------



## csm

View attachment 979928


minhe on isofrane..... i like it better than the bracelet. mine is 45 mm.

regards,
cesar


----------



## Perseus

After seeing all these pictures I think I need to go put the rubber strap back on.


----------



## m3yosh

Here are pics of mine... Sorry, the first pic was rotated 90 degrees for some reason.

View attachment 981518

View attachment 981524

View attachment 981525


----------



## Vakane

The monster mesh with proplof of clasp









On breitling rubber 









On omega contrast stitching rubber









. Orange isofrane


----------



## Golf Nut

m3yosh said:


> Here are pics of mine... Sorry, the first pic was rotated 90 degrees for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 981518
> 
> View attachment 981524
> 
> View attachment 981525


I am loving this strap, please tell me more about it! Brand, model, etc. is it offered by Omega?


----------



## m3yosh

Thanks! =)

It's all Omega -- Omega deployment buckle and Omega rubber strap.

Although my 8500 (45.5mm) came on a bracelet, I had to have this once I saw a picture of it. ;-)

This is for the 8500 (45.5mm)... Part numbers for BOTH the clasp and strap are DIFFERENT for the 42mm and 45.5mm, so be warned -- these part numbers are for ONLY the 45.5mm. Sorry, just wanted to stress that, so someone doesn't just glance over the thread and start writing part numbers assuming it will work.

I ordered through Otto Frei's website... Description taken from Ofrei's site, but they did not have the Omega strap part number -- I had to find that.

Omega Black Rubber Deployment Strap with Orange Stitching 22 mm for Model 232.32.46.21.01.005
Planet Ocean Big Size Black Rubber Deployment Strap with Orange Stitching 22 mm x 20 mm, takes a special 20 mm Deployment buckle number 94522033. Used on Model number 232.32.46.21.01.005. If you have the Omega Stainless Steel Bracelet 1590/867 stamped one the clasp of your watch now, then this is the rubber strap black with orange stitching you want.
Special order item, please allow 4-6 weeks for delivery. Credit Cards are not billed until we are able to send out the strap to you.
Part #: O98000382

Omega 20 mm Satin Finish Deployment Buckle 94522033 For Special Omega Leather & Rubber Watch Straps
Omega Deployment Buckles Only Work With Special Omega Deployment Straps
For special Omega deployment straps which are 20 mm, where it connects to the strap. Used on the Omega Deployment strap 98000383 and 98000366.
Part #: OME-94522033

Also, went with 24mm springbars.

Hope that helps!


----------



## O'Reilly




----------



## gippo

;-)


----------



## AAMC

Another 2500 on OEM rubber...:-!


----------



## drunken monkey

mine stay's pretty much on the rubber.









I tried it on a leather strap but it wasn't a proper fitted end one and I find the location of the spring bar makes the fitting of the strap and the lug look a little weird (too short) to me.

Still looking at getting a proper bracelet though...

edit:
it just occured to me that my TAGHeuer Carrera strap does also fit so here it is on a perforated leather.
it doesn't look too bad with the curved end profile, even if it isn't a fully fitted end.


----------



## boywondergq1

Great thread! Although I don't have my PO's any longer, here are a few pics:

45.5mm 2200.50 on Omega Mesh (my favourite reference number on my favourite bracelet):
View attachment 983489

View attachment 983491

View attachment 983492


2200.51 on Maratac 22mm strap:
View attachment 983494

View attachment 983495


2200.50 again on 22mm Maratac straps:

Light green:
View attachment 983499


Black:
View attachment 983501


Missing the PO.


----------



## atilius

View attachment 983639

View attachment 983642

View attachment 983646

View attachment 983649

View attachment 983651

View attachment 983653

View attachment 983671

View attachment 983672

View attachment 983658

View attachment 983661


----------



## speedbird_500

I really like the oem strap options for the PO, some great stuff


----------



## RXPete

View attachment 983950
View attachment 983951


----------



## sumerian

m3yosh said:


> Thanks! =)
> 
> It's all Omega -- Omega deployment buckle and Omega rubber strap.
> 
> Although my 8500 (45.5mm) came on a bracelet, I had to have this once I saw a picture of it. ;-)
> 
> This is for the 8500 (45.5mm)... Part numbers for BOTH the clasp and strap are DIFFERENT for the 42mm and 45.5mm, so be warned -- these part numbers are for ONLY the 45.5mm. Sorry, just wanted to stress that, so someone doesn't just glance over the thread and start writing part numbers assuming it will work.
> 
> I ordered through Otto Frei's website... Description taken from Ofrei's site, but they did not have the Omega strap part number -- I had to find that.
> 
> Omega Black Rubber Deployment Strap with Orange Stitching 22 mm for Model 232.32.46.21.01.005
> Planet Ocean Big Size Black Rubber Deployment Strap with Orange Stitching 22 mm x 20 mm, takes a special 20 mm Deployment buckle number 94522033. Used on Model number 232.32.46.21.01.005. If you have the Omega Stainless Steel Bracelet 1590/867 stamped one the clasp of your watch now, then this is the rubber strap black with orange stitching you want.
> Special order item, please allow 4-6 weeks for delivery. Credit Cards are not billed until we are able to send out the strap to you.
> Part #: O98000382
> 
> Omega 20 mm Satin Finish Deployment Buckle 94522033 For Special Omega Leather & Rubber Watch Straps
> Omega Deployment Buckles Only Work With Special Omega Deployment Straps
> For special Omega deployment straps which are 20 mm, where it connects to the strap. Used on the Omega Deployment strap 98000383 and 98000366.
> Part #: OME-94522033
> 
> Also, went with 24mm springbars.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks for the detailed information... Thinking of getting this for my PO do you know the difference between

Black Rubber with Orange Stitching 22 mm Curved Ends Deployment Strap For Model 232.32.46.51.01.005 --- OME-98000397

Omega 22 MM Deployment Watch Strap, Black Rubber W/Orange Stitching Strap 98000382---OME-98000382


----------



## m3yosh

Hehe. Looks like Ofrei updated their website with a pic and a part number, after they ordered my strap. 

Yes, they are both for the newer generation POs (9300/8500 movements, respectively), but...
The OME-98000397 is for the 9300 chrono (stopwatch) model.
The OME-98000382 is for the 8500 45.5mm (non-stopwatch) model.

Judging by your sig, it looks like we have the same watch (mine originally had the bracelet too). You'll want the OME-98000382 strap and OME-94522033 deployment buckle.


----------



## sumerian

m3yosh said:


> Hehe. Looks like Ofrei updated their website with a pic and a part number, after they ordered my strap.
> 
> Yes, they are both for the newer generation POs (9300/8500 movements, respectively), but...
> The OME-98000397 is for the 9300 chrono (stopwatch) model.
> The OME-98000382 is for the 8500 45.5mm (non-stopwatch) model.
> 
> Judging by your sig, it looks like we have the same watch (mine originally had the bracelet too). You'll want the OME-98000382 strap and OME-94522033 deployment buckle.


Thanks for the reply... that clarifies.. i asked my AD to get the price for them.. still cant justify myself that the clasp costs as much as the strap... Crazy!

BTW it does look great on your hand :-!. care to share more pics with that strap?


----------



## Vakane




----------



## Cheshire Mark

Mark


----------



## aardvarkbark

Tan gator

View attachment 985237


----------



## ian31

Another look, with gunny strap 317

View attachment 987278


----------



## m3yosh

sumerian said:


> Thanks for the reply... that clarifies.. i asked my AD to get the price for them.. still cant justify myself that the clasp costs as much as the strap... Crazy!
> 
> BTW it does look great on your hand :-!. care to share more pics with that strap?


Heh Thanks. Attached are a couple more pics... For some reason, they appear rotated.

View attachment 987720


View attachment 987721


----------



## Mystro




----------



## sumerian

m3yosh said:


> Heh Thanks. Attached are a couple more pics... For some reason, they appear rotated.
> 
> View attachment 987720


Perfect fit looks like 42 on your hand :-! ...


----------



## mosesmoller

here is mine a few years old but really don't wear it anymore as I have found it to big w/ the weight I have lost..


----------



## m3yosh

Thanks, sumerian. b-)|> I did go into an AD and try on a 42mm size, and it just didn't look or feel right.


----------



## TSC

Cheshire Mark said:


> Mark


Just seen this thread, I really wish I could change a strap without killing watches or probably launching them across the room if I were to try!
That rubber looks immense on the LM LE!


----------



## RXPete

Vakane said:


>


That looks great. What kind of mesh is that? It doesn't look like some the vintage ones for sale.


----------



## mjrchabot

I decided to put my 2201.50 on a Hirsch Buffalo yesteday... I have to say, the brown leather with the black face is an amazing combination. It's a very comfortable strap and I'm loving the white stitching in it - really pulls out the numerals.
Sorry - not pics yet.


----------



## Vakane

RXPete said:


> That looks great. What kind of mesh is that? It doesn't look like some the vintage ones for sale.


Ty sir

It's a Jurgens 4mm monster mesh with a custom fitted proplof clasp!!

Yes it's a beast


----------



## RXPete

Vakane said:


> Ty sir
> 
> It's a Jurgens 4mm monster mesh with a custom fitted proplof clasp!!
> 
> Yes it's a beast


Can that clasp be purchased readily? Did you have to modify it to fit? 
Again, looks great. I like that it's brushed.


----------



## Vakane

RXPete said:


> Can that clasp be purchased readily? Did you have to modify it to fit?
> Again, looks great. I like that it's brushed.


Yup.

Yes it can...

You don't need to modify the clasp,

The mesh neither... Jurgens now sells a mesh that tapers down (before they were 22/22).


----------



## RXPete

Vakane said:


> Yup.
> 
> Yes it can...
> 
> You don't need to modify the clasp,
> 
> The mesh neither... Jurgens now sells a mesh that tapers down (before they were 22/22).


Thanks for your help. Bad news is that it doesn't come in a 20mm. That leaves all the 42mm PO owners out.


----------



## Vakane

RXPete said:


> Thanks for your help. Bad news is that it doesn't come in a 20mm. That leaves all the 42mm PO owners out.


Nothing u won't be able to fix if you can get some power tools 

At least that's how I fitted mine lol... Send them an email though... It wouldn't cost them anything to make a 20/20


----------



## RXPete

Vakane said:


> Nothing u won't be able to fix if you can get some power tools
> 
> At least that's how I fitted mine lol... Send them an email though... It wouldn't cost them anything to make a 20/20


Well... I do love power tools. Lol.


----------



## f308gt4

42mm PO 8500 on Bonetto Cinturini 270 Strap.


----------



## Blackfield

Great thread, perfect timing... Incoming is my NOS Omega 2500 42mm on rubber. Looking at all of the pictures, I am thinking to get OEM clasp for a start. Quick question, for 42mm - 20mm lug size, which deployment clasp do I need to get? Is it the 18mm one? Note to OP: hopefully, I am not thread jacking here...


----------



## ac921ol

Muddy250 said:


> View attachment 976013
> 
> Hirsch Modena
> 
> View attachment 976014
> 
> Hirsch Heavy Calf new version
> 
> View attachment 976015
> 
> Hirsch Pure
> 
> View attachment 976020
> 
> Odeon Leather


what clasp do you use on the modena & Odeon??? it looks amazing.


----------



## Muddy250

ac921ol said:


> what clasp do you use on the modena & Odeon??? it looks amazing.


Clasp is the Hirsch Sport model.


----------



## 92gli

Blackfield said:


> Great thread, perfect timing... Incoming is my NOS Omega 2500 42mm on rubber. Looking at all of the pictures, I am thinking to get OEM clasp for a start. Quick question, for 42mm - 20mm lug size, which deployment clasp do I need to get? Is it the 18mm one? Note to OP: hopefully, I am not thread jacking here...


Yep. 18. The old version is high polished, the new one is brushed. They both function identically.


----------



## brtnboy

My 2500 on eBay timepiecerepublic orange rubber with deployment. Pretty happy for $75


----------



## NoleenELT




----------



## TimeConsumer

Hirsch Dark Brown Modena

View attachment 999786


----------



## rulzbroken

View attachment 1000595


Loving it.. looks amazing on the PO


----------



## Thom4711

Have to recommend the Morellato Brenta strap. Very affordable and extremely comfortable.

View attachment 1002578


----------



## xekret

I have the exact same PO on the rubber and love it. Not a big fan of the bracelet on a PO but I have it just in case.


----------



## Ali_E

PO 2500 on Leather Bund
View attachment 1004238


View attachment 1004239


----------



## epezikpajoow

On a brown Rios










And on an Isofrane










Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlciudoli

Ali_E said:


> PO 2500 on Leather Bund
> View attachment 1004238
> 
> 
> View attachment 1004239


thats a really good fit on the watch. Brand?


----------



## f308gt4

42mm PO 8500 on old style rubber diver strap. Great strap, and am so glad that it fits the 8500 series PO. Very comfortable.


----------



## Vlciudoli

POLMLE on a Di Modell Chronissimo


----------



## andy-g

45 on isofrane 

















on NOS mesh


----------



## lmcgbaj

WoW. What a mesh-ed up world out there... Here is mine:
View attachment 1015743

View attachment 1015744


----------



## Exhausted

atilius said:


> View attachment 983639
> 
> View attachment 983642
> 
> View attachment 983646
> 
> View attachment 983649
> 
> View attachment 983651
> 
> View attachment 983653
> 
> View attachment 983671
> 
> View attachment 983672
> 
> View attachment 983658
> 
> View attachment 983661


Excuse my ignorance but am new to Omega and looking to expand my collection with a used Planet Ocean for my weekend watch. Can someone tell me whether this is the 42 or 45 mm 2500 and also who makes these straps?

Thank you

(gorgeous pics in this thread btw)


----------



## DaBaeker

another mesh:


----------



## eXis10z

f308gt4 said:


> 42mm PO 8500 on old style rubber diver strap. Great strap, and am so glad that it fits the 8500 series PO. Very comfortable.


Does that mean a PO2500 can fit the the new style rubber strap? I honestly prefer the looks of the new one.


----------



## nactex

My first post ever to a WRUW Thread.


----------



## Vlciudoli

Exhausted said:


> Excuse my ignorance but am new to Omega and looking to expand my collection with a used Planet Ocean for my weekend watch. Can someone tell me whether this is the 42 or 45 mm 2500 and also who makes these straps?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> (gorgeous pics in this thread btw)


That heavy fabric strap is nice. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Mikegpd

View attachment 1020112
on Nato


----------



## anothernewphone

I absolutely love the PO bracelet. I had a 45.5 PO on OEM rubber, and I spent the big bucks on the OEM bracelet because I wanted one so much. I missed my PO after my Submariner purchase, that I just had to go right back. The 42mm on the bracelet is just perfect for me. 

May OP's quest for something new not lead him astray from the PO!


----------



## ac921ol

Where are you guys getting the mesh bracelets??? Ive seen a few with Omega Clasp's as well??? 
also

would you go with Omega Rubber or Isofrane???


----------



## Mikegpd

ac921ol said:


> Where are you guys getting the mesh bracelets??? Ive seen a few with Omega Clasp's as well???
> also
> 
> would you go with Omega Rubber or Isofrane???


Omega rubber hands down. If money is not an issue of course.


----------



## ac921ol

Seems like the divers straps is *Divers Strap 98000144 *and th*e **OME-9451-2022* seems like ofrei has them at about $245 before shipping. Do these ever pop up on the bay or for sale section here, still have yet to see it in the sale section here.


----------



## picklepossy

2900.50


----------



## NickSi13

42mm PO 2500 on a 8500 rubber strap. Why not!?









-Nick


----------



## OTX

Just received this alligator strap from [email protected] and all I can say is wow. The quality and patterns are amazing!.


----------



## kimjmoon

Here are a few different looks at the Omega PO rubber strap. It is on my PO8500. I love this strap!. Super comfortable and lightweight. Once a week, I wash it and the watch under warm water with some dish soap and a soft toothbrush. Always looks brand new. I have worn it daily since I bought it in October 2012. All day, every day! Amazing quality. It's an expensive strap. I bought the strap and clasp from my local Omega Boutique, same price as Otto Frei, since I had the SS band on the original purchase. Still worth it.:-!


----------



## basil67

Sorry about this but I cannot seem to see many of the attached images. The message tells me to inform the administrator. How do I do that?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Enzymer

here is my Planet Ocean XL orange bezel on a leather strap with orange stitching and deployment buckle. perfect for winter when there is less chance of a dive and you want a more stylish look.


----------



## Artek

My XL on standard rubber says hello.


----------



## MasterTimer

PO Chrono on rubber . Stayed on metal for a week and then has been on rubber ever since. Think it looks classier. Love the 22-18 mm strap. Lucky as the strap and deployment nearly cost the same as the metal bracelet. Trying to find a 21mm rubber for the aqua terra chrono that looks as tasteful


----------



## COUPET

PO2500 on a Hirsch Medici


----------



## pixelstate

NickSi13 said:


> 42mm PO 2500 on a 8500 rubber strap. Why not!?
> 
> View attachment 1031529
> 
> 
> -Nick


45.5mm PO 2500 on a 8500 rubber strap...
(and on the rubber buckle Strap)


----------



## Baz44

My PO on Nato straps enjoy


----------



## glennhl

Mesh bracelet from WJEAN28 on that large auction site. Just search "shark mesh omega." Very nice bracelet for a reasonable price.


----------



## Bench_Medic

or the above in black


----------



## Bench_Medic

Orange Carbon


----------



## Bench_Medic

Black Carbon


----------



## Bench_Medic

...or just take your pick


----------



## glennhl

Bench_Medic said:


> or the above in black


I thought the same thing, so I also got the black one, I don't like it as much.


----------



## jmc1080

NickSi13 said:


> 42mm PO 2500 on a 8500 rubber strap. Why not!?
> 
> View attachment 1031529
> 
> 
> -Nick


Can someone tell me if this is the Omega Black Rubber Deployment Strap with Black Stitching 20 MM 98000364? And do I use the spring bar #3 for it. Let me know please. TIA!


----------



## Vakane

Good thread! Great straps!


----------



## lmcgbaj

Vakane said:


> Good thread! Great straps!


That is an amazing combo. Best sporty looking PO by far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vakane

lmcgbaj said:


> That is an amazing combo. Best sporty looking PO by far.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Means a lot coming from you sir


----------



## Vakane

lmcgbaj said:


> That is an amazing combo. Best sporty looking PO by far.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2












Here's some more watchporn for you sir!


----------



## lmcgbaj

Vakane said:


> Here's some more watchporn for you sir!


Killer combo for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CJ90

Just tried swapping this strap in; I'm very pleased with the result so far.


----------



## Jersey Skier




----------



## pepcr1

PO on Isofrane


----------



## P1B1

Here's my PO8500 on a black leather strap from Fossil.


----------



## ACW

Vakane said:


> Here's some more watchporn for you sir!


Looks like you have the chronograph rubber strap on a 3 hander? I think the strap should sit more flush to the case like below


----------



## f308gt4

Here's mine on a new Bonetto Cinturini #325 strap.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Since my photoshare site locked down all free customers pics and wanted $$$ to unlock them, this is all I got left until I upload my backups.

Love the PO without bracelet.


----------



## Vakane

ACW said:


> Looks like you have the chronograph rubber strap on a 3 hander? I think the strap should sit more flush to the case like below


I do 

But when I got the strap for dirt cheap I couldn't pass the opportunity to have it for 100 bucks 

Actually you can't even tell on the wrist! Now my leather strap fits like a glove


----------



## winster

PO on the OEM brown alligator.


----------



## winster

Wondering if the black ceramic model with silver numbers will look good with an orange iso or OEM orange rubber.
There is overwhelming urge to have orange on my wrist.


----------



## DaveW

winster said:


> PO on the OEM brown alligator.


That is a very, very cool shot!


----------



## Buchmann69

NickSi13 said:


> 42mm PO 2500 on a 8500 rubber strap. Why not!?
> 
> View attachment 1031529
> 
> 
> -Nick


Yes, why not? Here's mine:


----------



## Buchmann69

jmc1080 said:


> Can someone tell me if this is the Omega Black Rubber Deployment Strap with Black Stitching 20 MM 98000364? And do I use the spring bar #3 for it. Let me know please. TIA!


Yes, strap is 98000364







Sorry, not sure about spring bar,#3 or #4


----------



## winster

Buchmann69 said:


> Yes, strap is 98000364
> View attachment 1214683
> 
> Sorry, not sure about spring bar,#3 or #4


It should be spring bar 03. Read it on fries, but they might not matter all that much.


----------



## NickSi13

I used the same spring bars that came with the bracelet on my PO 42mm. Not sure if that's a #3 or #4. My guess is the numbers correlate to the 42 vs 45?


----------



## winster

NickSi13 said:


> I used the same spring bars that came with the bracelet on my PO 42mm. Not sure if that's a #3 or #4. My guess is the numbers correlate to the 42 vs 45?


Seems the difference is subtle
#3 for Genuine Omega Spring Bar To Fit 20 MM Leather, Rubber Straps & Metal Bracelets
#4 for Genuine Omega Spring Bar To Fit 19 mm Leather Straps & 20 mm Metal Bracelets


----------



## els4

Isn't it amazing how PO's look fantastic on so many different types of straps. What is it about them that makes them so versatile?


----------



## Vakane

Buchmann69 said:


> Yes, why not? Here's mine:
> View attachment 1214676
> View attachment 1214678
> View attachment 1214679
> View attachment 1214680
> View attachment 1214676












Keep me coming!!


----------



## kjse7en

Having my PO on a kevlar strap.

































Cheers :-d
KJ


----------



## Vlciudoli

That's strap suits the watch! What is it?


----------



## kjse7en

Vlciudoli said:


> That's strap suits the watch! What is it?


It's an aftermarket IWC style kevlar strap. I figure that the non-glossy look of the kevlar strap would match the matte bezel and matte dial.

The buckle side of the strap is too short to put on a deployant, so waiting for my Omega signed buckle to arrive to complete the combo


----------



## djpatrick35




----------



## Theognosis

Enjoying my PO with Isofrane.


----------



## Wunderbro

Tried a NATO...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgilv

Looking at this thread, I realized I posted on Page 1 three years ago. That PO is gone and I've been through a couple since. Just goes to show, a PO always has a spot in the lineup. My current NOT on bracelet is the GMT.

Dressed for work



and play


----------



## mesaboogie18

Rubber, NATO, and leather


----------



## Theognosis

The superior OEM rubber.


----------



## Merv

PO 2201.50 on Hirsch Accent. I'm loving this strap. Extremely pliable from the get-go. Highly recommended. |>


----------



## Wunderbro

Thought I'd try something new to mix things up. It's weird having a diver on leather, much less alligator (yes it's gen), but it's kinda nice. We'll see how long it lasts.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday

Still trying to find the right combination - I have an orange Hirsch Robby inbound.


----------



## Wunderbro

FatTuesday said:


> Still trying to find the right combination - I have an orange Hirsch Robby inbound.
> 
> View attachment 6798250


I saw that Hirsch in another post too. Very interested to see it on your PO and to hear your thoughts when you get it...if you're willing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

This time I tried the RIOS Horween. Love the strap, just not sure if I love it on the PO. We'll see if it grows on me.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie52




----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## 121traffic

OEM Bond NATO








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Bender.Folder

That pic from the 2500 on rubber slays om3ga fan 

I'm awaiting a gasgasbones strap for my PO, and you guys dont help me with those natos pics, Im close buying one..


----------



## manofrolex

Today's selection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Bender.Folder said:


> That pic from the 2500 on rubber slays om3ga fan
> 
> I'm awaiting a gasgasbones strap for my PO, and you guys dont help me with those natos pics, Im close buying one..


Thank you, sir! That was taken in the infinity pool in Cancun. Wore that strap/watch combo for 8 days straight. Couldn't have loved it more.

The NATO's are fantastic as well. If you pick up one you won't be disappointed.


----------



## rocketeer1926

Love the blue dial and band...with combination of the brushed deployment buckle.

Thanks, David


----------



## Second Time




----------



## mattcantwin

Micah french canvas.










Drew carbon.










DrunkArt weathered grey canvas.










Micah shark.










(no pictures handy on the black isofrane)


----------



## Bender.Folder

as promised


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## DocJekl

Ti PO 9300 on blue rubber, Ti PO 8500 on Omega Shark Mesh, and PO 2500 on Shark Mesh and Hirsch Robby Aryton.


----------



## OTX




----------



## logan2z




----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## Chief F1 Fan




----------



## Wunderbro

Strap code Rolled Canvas


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

mattcantwin said:


> Micah french canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew carbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrunkArt weathered grey canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micah shark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no pictures handy on the black isofrane)


Really dig those canvas options. Nice choice!!!


----------



## SoybeanWatches

Planet Ocean on OEM Orange Rubber


----------



## pamaro

,


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Teppka

Posted on bracelet in error


----------



## jbellmd

great combo. my favorite as well


----------



## jbellmd

military/camo style strap looks awesome
Jonathan


----------



## watchmatician

PO2500 on OEM nato


----------



## Waser

Love this PO on the OEM rubber strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon

rockmastermike said:


>


What is that strap if you don't mind me asking? It looks fantastic!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

rockmastermike said:


>


People need to see this one again. Excellent mod!


----------



## borebillon

rockmastermike said:


>


That galuchat strap looks incredible on your watch.


----------



## SamQue

Don't wear this strap too often.


----------



## evvignes

All of these great photos will really help when making a strap decision. 
Thanks


----------



## pepcr1

Omega NATO


----------



## evvignes

*Obris Morgan Isofrane copy.
Planet Ocean 42mm, 8500 

*


----------



## evvignes

tedwu said:


> PO2500 on OEM nato


I still use my old Hewlett Packard financial calculator too. )
OEM Nato looks amazing. Looking forward to getting one, hopefully used at a discount.


----------



## evvignes

mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 7652162
> 
> View attachment 7652170
> 
> View attachment 7652202
> 
> View attachment 7652218


WOW! All of my favorite OEM straps for the PO. 
Good job!


----------



## cda555

I just got this (my first mechanical). I am in love 

I haven't even worn it with the bracelet since the Omega strap went on asap.

http://i.imgur.com/ENNCNzM.jpg


----------



## evvignes

cda555 said:


> I just got this (my first mechanical). I am in love
> 
> I haven't even worn it with the bracelet since the Omega strap went on asap.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ENNCNzM.jpg


That's one hell of a first mechnical watch!
What a great photo. 
Congratulations


----------



## cda555

evvignes said:


> That's one hell of a first mechnical watch!
> What a great photo.
> Congratulations


Thanks. I can't stop staring at it.


----------



## GX9901

Just mounted my PO on this strap I got from Panatime on clearance. I rather like it!


----------



## SynMike

I generally prefer the feel and comfort of a bracelet so I don't often have it on this strap:

.


----------



## mesaboogie18

OEM rubber deployant strap


----------



## hoppes-no9

Rios leather strap


----------



## Vikinguy

Just got the rubber and deployment yesterday.

Rubber by mjones723, on Flickr


----------



## Wunderbro

Still trying to find the right one. Let's keep it going!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Forgot this one...








What do you guys think? I know, not the best so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

I love the OEM rubber strap and bracelet but the strap is perfect for the hot Phoenix summers.


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Wunderbro said:


> Forgot this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I know, not the best so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combination ,have not seen this before. However,since the PO sits preset high, a thicker strap might fit in more seamlessly. Just my 2 c.


----------



## Wunderbro

Onceuponatim3 said:


> Great combination ,have not seen this before. However,since the PO sits preset high, a thicker strap might fit in more seamlessly. Just my 2 c.


I think you're absolutely right. The search continues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1

OEM NATO


----------



## Wunderbro

Another attempt. I think this one is decent. Grey gator custom made. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gippo




----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Just arrived this morning! Currently on an older Hirsch Performance James I had, but I'll be looking at the other Hirsch Performance offerings. Might also pick up the OEM rubber.


----------



## Wunderbro

Got this gen Hornback Alligator during Panatime's cyber/Black Friday sale (saved $50!). It's intended for a dress watch but I don't have one for it quite yet so I tried it out on the old PO. What do ya think?









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

Another OEM Nato










And a Maratac Rubber strap

















Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66

Hirsch Liberty black and Hirsch Robby.


----------



## Bigdaftboy




----------



## Sappie66

On Toxic Nato.


----------



## Wunderbro

Went back to the grey gator for this snowy cold day.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Got this over the weekend. Pretty good match with the colors on the PO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

PO on ice by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## yuk0nxl1

I would share a picture of mine but I had to send it back to Omega for the 4th time for warranty service. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97




----------



## ChuckW

I have the standard bracelet for my 8500 XL, but normally wear it on the shark cage mesh with Ploprof double extension clasp.


----------



## horrij1




----------



## Sewer

Do you mind sharing which straps these are?



rockmastermike said:


>


----------



## rockmastermike

Sewer said:


> Do you mind sharing which straps these are?


Top is D22 straps (Drewstraps)
Middle is Drunkartstrap
Bottom is N80 straps

All are most excellent dudes and straps are top notch


----------



## Ken G




----------



## fskywalker

Great pictures, keep them coming!


----------



## Wunderbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01

Here's mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suijin

On sailcloth, which is lives on 99% of the time vs. bracelet or rubber. I live on a sailboat and the PO is my everyday watch. The sailcloth is light, waterproof, won't catch on ropes and stuff, super durable, and just plain comfortable. I have a few natos but they add so much thickness to the watch that I rarely put it on them.


----------



## FatTuesday

Hirsch Robby








Evolution


----------



## Bama214

Another Hirsch Robby


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## erreeffe

My Ti PO on a blu Nato
Ciaooo, R


----------



## tbensous

erreeffe said:


> My Ti PO on a blu Nato
> Ciaooo, R


Nice ! Matches the Blue TI perfectly!
What's the brand / name of the NATO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## erreeffe

tbensous said:


> Nice ! Matches the Blue TI perfectly!
> What's the brand / name of the NATO?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nato is a PhenomeNato, a very nice "seatbelt" style strap...
Ciaooo, R


----------



## Vlciudoli

SynMike said:


> I generally prefer the feel and comfort of a bracelet so I don't often have it on this strap:
> 
> .


I assume that's a fake strap?


----------



## fskywalker




----------



## mazman01

Vlciudoli said:


> I assume that's a fake strap?


Definitely not genuine.


----------



## Wunderbro

Not a huge fan of leather on my PO. But, here's a try (that was immediately removed).

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Another shot at leather. This strap is too small @18mm but you get the idea. 
















Bonus lume shot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

They don't look bad, until you show the side view, My 2500 PO looks pretty amazing on 90% of the straps I've put it on. 
The 8500 PO not so much, it always looks best on the bracelet. Not the most comfortable on the bracelet, but aesthetic wise, steel on steel is what it belongs on.


----------



## mazman01

TSC said:


> They don't look bad, until you show the side view, My 2500 PO looks pretty amazing on 90% of the straps I've put it on.
> The 8500 PO not so much, it always looks best on the bracelet. Not the most comfortable on the bracelet, but aesthetic wise, steel on steel is what it belongs on.


I think all POs look best on rubber. Not a fan of the rubber-backed leather straps on offer for the new POs though. The ones for both the 2500 and 8500 are great. Look good and very comfortable.


----------



## TSC

I agree, the 8500 rubber strap is very comfortable, but it disappears on my wrist because it's not substantial enough, if you know what I mean. The 2500 diver rubber on the other hand is great. Actually surprised how well that brown leather on Wunderbro's pics goes with it. Would never have thought brown leather would look as good as it does with the 8500.


----------



## mazman01

Yeah the brown is nice. Nato makes the 8500 sit too high though. Thickness on its own never bothered me but when I put the NATO on it was too much.


----------



## Wunderbro

I completely agree about the 8500 bracelet. Other than rubber that's the best for me too, aesthetically. Although nylon natos in black are close. I also agree on comfort. I'm spoiled with my SubC bracelet I guess, but the 8500 bracelet is not the easiest to wear for long periods of time. Especially during hot summer days. No micro adjust at all? What the HECK Omega?!?!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Another one while I'm on a conf call...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

Wunderbro said:


> I completely agree about the 8500 bracelet. Other than rubber that's the best for me too, aesthetically. Although nylon natos in black are close. I also agree on comfort. I'm spoiled with my SubC bracelet I guess, but the 8500 bracelet is not the easiest to wear for long periods of time. Especially during hot summer days. No micro adjust at all? What the HECK Omega?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% this. Love it on bracelet, but sometimes it's a pain when weather heats up. Being in London, that's only a pain for short periods of the year. I wear it on the Bond Omega NATO on occasion but the 2500 suits that far better. The Sub bracelet is a work of art and that's the one thing I'm jealous of when it comes to Rolex.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

New to me!


----------



## Wunderbro

Concurred. Surprises me too since Omega was so ahead of the game on bracelets vs. Rolex. Then, Rolex got a clue. Now look where we are.

I will make sure I say, the Omega bracelet, at least on my version of the 8500 PO is still amazing. Great quality screws, links, finishing, etc. As always, could be WAY worse.



TSC said:


> 100% this. Love it on bracelet, but sometimes it's a pain when weather heats up. Being in London, that's only a pain for short periods of the year. I wear it on the Bond Omega NATO on occasion but the 2500 suits that far better. The Sub bracelet is a work of art and that's the one thing I'm jealous of when it comes to Rolex.


----------



## mato123

Just put this one on yesterday. Pretty comfortable so far.


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## claus1100xx

On a Phenomenato NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Wunderbro said:


> I completely agree about the 8500 bracelet. Other than rubber that's the best for me too, aesthetically. Although nylon natos in black are close. I also agree on comfort. I'm spoiled with my SubC bracelet I guess, but the 8500 bracelet is not the easiest to wear for long periods of time. Especially during hot summer days. No micro adjust at all? What the HECK Omega?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For $125 and about 5 minutes you can have micro adjustments on your 8500 bracelet.


----------



## Wunderbro

Iowa_Watchman said:


> For $125 and about 5 minutes you can have micro adjustments on your 8500 bracelet.


Oh really? Do tell!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Wunderbro said:


> Oh really? Do tell!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Assuming you have the 42mm, 8500? Just order the 0117STZ001154 adjustable clasp from an Omega boutique ($111 USD + tax and shipping). It's a direct swap for your current clasp, just disconnect the old one and connect the new adjustable one in its place.


----------



## Wunderbro

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Assuming you have the 42mm, 8500? Just order the 0117STZ001154 adjustable clasp from an Omega boutique ($111 USD + tax and shipping). It's a direct swap for your current clasp, just disconnect the old one and connect the new adjustable one in its place.


I'm surprised I didn't know that clasp exists. I may just try that. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Wunderbro said:


> I'm surprised I didn't know that clasp exists. I may just try that. Thanks for the heads up!


Ha, I am too. There's only been about 10 different threads on here about swapping clasps out. Highly recommended from my personal experience!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnmansa

Here's mine


----------



## speedmaster.

Oh my God
You have the PO LM LE, do you???



gippo said:


> ;-)


----------



## ac921ol

Stingray










Mesh


----------



## speedmaster.

very nice



ac921ol said:


> Stingray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mesh


----------



## carfanatic991

Leather strap:









Sailcloth strap:


----------



## speedmaster.

beautiful



carfanatic991 said:


> Leather strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sailcloth strap:


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Omega's hybrid leather-rubber lining strap


----------



## speedmaster.

wow!!
What is, on this new model, the taper of the strap from the lugs to the buckle?



Onceuponatim3 said:


> Omega's hybrid leather-rubber lining strap


----------



## Onceuponatim3

speedmaster. said:


> wow!!
> What is, on this new model, the taper of the strap from the lugs to the buckle?


This is the steel 8900 43.5 mm
Model but with strap from the white gold model -215.58.44.21.07.001. I chose the alternate strap for the orange sticking vs. the white stitching which is suggested for the model.Its 21 mm at the lugs and tapers to 18mm at the buckle.


----------



## speedmaster.

thank you

I really like that tapering!



Onceuponatim3 said:


> This is the steel 8900 43.5 mm
> Model but with strap from the white gold model -215.58.44.21.07.001. I chose the alternate strap for the orange sticking vs. the white stitching which is suggested for the model.Its 21 mm at the lugs and tapers to 18mm at the buckle.


----------



## kasemo

A couple of looks....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

On custom washed canvas: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorFrazer

Is it just me or does the stock bracelet make this look too large? I think this looks great on all the straps. Owners, what do you think ? I'm really close to pulling the trigger on 2201.50 . Will this look okay on my 6.75 wrists?


----------



## speedmaster.

Yes, it will!!



RazorFrazer said:


> Is it just me or does the stock bracelet make this look too large? I think this looks great on all the straps. Owners, what do you think ? I'm really close to pulling the trigger on 2201.50 . Will this look okay on my 6.75 wrists?


----------



## minoli

Omega Rubber Strap, Omega NATO, Phenomenato NATO
View attachment 12535655
View attachment 12535691
View attachment 12535699


----------



## TSC




----------



## speedmaster.

the 8500 one is a 42mm or a 45.5mm PO?


TSC said:


>


----------



## pindy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

speedmaster. said:


> the 8500 one is a 42mm or a 45.5mm PO?


Both POs are 42mm, the 2500 and the 8500 in those pics, but the 8500 is a tad top-heavy on a NATO. It's do-able, but not as good as the 2500 works on them


----------



## dinexus

...and on Squale's vintage stitched rubber, which squeezes in nicely. Really like this look. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

This is the strap that the 8900 GMT should have come on. Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hchj

RazorFrazer said:


> Is it just me or does the stock bracelet make this look too large? I think this looks great on all the straps. Owners, what do you think ? I'm really close to pulling the trigger on 2201.50 . Will this look okay on my 6.75 wrists?


PO indeed wears larger on bracelet. If you prefer straps, your wrist can handle a 42mm PO without issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorFrazer

hchj said:


> PO indeed wears larger on bracelet. If you prefer straps, your wrist can handle a 42mm PO without issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm more of a bracelet guy. I was thinking of doing bracelet and rubber. Still think it will look good?


----------



## hchj

RazorFrazer said:


> I'm more of a bracelet guy. I was thinking of doing bracelet and rubber. Still think it will look good?












On rally strap, OEM rubber straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

BEAUTIFUL


hchj said:


> On rally strap, OEM rubber straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

In its original form, purchased it like this for my wedding 4 years ago

2501.50.37


----------



## FireMonk3y

Here's mine on a new Toxic nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

toxic nato or phenomenato?
Which one is the best?



FireMonk3y said:


> Here's mine on a new Toxic nato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y

speedmaster. said:


> toxic nato or phenomenato?
> Which one is the best?


I really not sure about phenomenato's straps, never owned one. I've had Cincy, Blue Shark, and Haveston's, premium straps, and the Toxic Shiz Nit is right up there. The Toxic and Cincy are pretty similar, but the Toxic is a little stiffer and has better hardware. It's thinner than the Blue Shark and Haveston, making it wear better in my opinion. I will definitely recommend and be by buying more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

thanks for the kind reply


FireMonk3y said:


> I really not sure about phenomenato's straps, never owned one. I've had Cincy, Blue Shark, and Haveston's, premium straps, and the Toxic Shiz Nit is right up there. The Toxic and Cincy are pretty similar, but the Toxic is a little stiffer and has better hardware. It's thinner than the Blue Shark and Haveston, making it wear better in my opinion. I will definitely recommend and be by buying more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

I also have a few Toxic NATO straps and they're great...for what it's worth.



speedmaster. said:


> thanks for the kind reply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Trying it on a leather NATO again. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

speedmaster. said:


> toxic nato or phenomenato?
> Which one is the best?


+1 for Toxic. I've tried Blushark, Haveston, the new ADPT straps from W&W, and even Omega's OEM straps, and still I'd say Toxic takes the cake. Ordered a Phenomenato a month ago and it still hasn't delivered, so if it ever freaking arrives, I'll chime in on that, but for now, Terry rules the roost.


----------



## Ursus




----------



## speedmaster.

Come on guys! Let's keep posting 
This is the most beautiful thread on Earth!!


----------



## gaoxing84

On Blushark Nato (The regular one) The old 2500


----------



## sager

Ursus said:


>


Wow! I have that same watch. What strap is that?? Do tell!

Sent from my SM-N9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## willydribble




----------



## speedmaster.

man, you are posting best PO photos ever!


willydribble said:


> View attachment 12579053
> View attachment 12579057
> View attachment 12579055


----------



## willydribble

thanks just trying to get something different rather than the common wrist shot


----------



## mtb2104

On rubber


----------



## mazman01

What strap is that? I didn't know there was a plain rubber strap for the 8900 PO.



mtb2104 said:


> On rubber


----------



## mtb2104

mazman01 said:


> What strap is that? I didn't know there was a plain rubber strap for the 8900 PO.


Was trying my luck but it works out fine. 

Omega Planet Ocean 21mm blue rubber strap (*#98000434)*


----------



## Ursus

sager said:


> Wow! I have that same watch. What strap is that?? Do tell!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9500 using Tapatalk


Thank you for asking! It is this one https://degriffstraps.com/2017/05/29/deep-ocean-blue/
It is one of the 'Original' style straps from https://degriffstraps.com/

Not a watch I see too often actually


----------



## mazman01

Cheers. Didn't think they sold one of those with a watch. Maybe they released it separately? Good to know though. I don't like the rubber backed leather straps they sell for the 8900 but the plain rubber looks great. Nice work.



mtb2104 said:


> mazman01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What strap is that? I didn't know there was a plain rubber strap for the 8900 PO.
> 
> 
> 
> Was trying my luck but it works out fine.
> 
> Omega Planet Ocean 21mm blue rubber strap (*#98000434)*
Click to expand...


----------



## speedmaster.

beautiful


mtb2104 said:


> On rubber


----------



## DocJekl

mtb2104 said:


> On rubber


I have that same strap for my Titanium blue Planet Ocean 9300 chronograph, and it definitely makes it even lighter. It's to bad the lugs are too wide for the strap to also fit my Ti Planet Ocean 8500, as the strap with a Ti clasp is NOT cheap.


----------



## Wunderbro

Love this thread...bringing it back. Cool?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

On a leather NATO. It's just one that I picked up off of Amazon, but I'm actually quite pleased with it. I removed the extra flap as I always do with my NATO straps


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Wunderbro

Knives and Lint said:


> "On a leather NATO. It's just one that I picked up off of Amazon, but I'm actually quite pleased with it. I removed the extra flap as I always do with my NATO straps"
> 
> Looks great! Diggin that wood signet too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Knives and Lint said:


>


Amazing photos. Love the green too! iPhone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Meant to post this a few days ago. A couple of my fav divers. Each have their own areas where they shine. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Wunderbro said:


> Looks great! Diggin that wood signet too.





Wunderbro said:


> Amazing photos. Love the green too! iPhone?


Many thanks! I'm shooting with a simple Sony RX100 Point-&-shoot, which I've had for a few years now and has proven to be a great little camera


----------



## Fenix84

K need some help,

Where can i find *21mm* straps that fit the Omega Deployant? All the places i went to before only have 20mm and 22mm options.


----------



## Wunderbro

Fenix84 said:


> K need some help,
> 
> Where can i find *21mm* straps that fit the Omega Deployant? All the places i went to before only have 20mm and 22mm options.


Might need more info. Is that a 21mm lug or buckle width?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenix84

*21mm* at lug, buckle is *18mm*


----------



## Wunderbro

I think Panatime has some 21mm straps. You might also try the Bay. I’ve had a couple straps custom made finding sellers there and Etsy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenix84

Panatime doesnt have have 21mm straps. thanks n e ways


----------



## sk0eric

.


----------



## champ13

love it


sk0eric said:


> .


----------



## Andyxp

Here's my PO on the Black/Grey border NATO =]

*I apologize for the humongous photo.


----------



## minoli

OEM, Watch Gecko and Phenomenato


----------



## iuprof

Hirsch Hevea rubber









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bero




----------



## Wunderbro

bero said:


> View attachment 12855599
> View attachment 12855601


Great shots! Is that an OEM strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

Yes, it sure is! The quality is outstanding and it looks amazing!



Wunderbro said:


> Great shots! Is that an OEM strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

bero said:


> Yes, it sure is! The quality is outstanding and it looks amazing!


Really does look great. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## cybercat

'







'


----------



## JPastorok

The pics inspired me. I'll be putting my PO on my bond strap for the weekend. Maybe i'll even show it off here!


----------



## The Red Goat

Still loving the 45.5 on mesh. Can't stop thinking about the titanium blue though, that's why I try to stay away from this place!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

2005 PO2500C on its original croc strap


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

42mm PO Ti on Drunk Art Straps Horween French Gris leather.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodafarl

Zuludiver 'Marine Nationale' NATO ...


----------



## Dan3612

^Looks great on the Zulu!


----------



## Anatoly

Custom strap form genuine water buffalo


----------



## Wunderbro

Anatoly said:


> Custom strap form genuine water buffalo


Looks amazing. Great matchup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

My long gone PO 2500 XL









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Have been breaking in a B&R bands "Vintage Racing" on my 2006 PO2500C ...








'


----------



## Aidanm

Here's my 2500 LM LE on a newly arrived Vollmer Milanese mesh



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

Iowa_Watchman said:


> 42mm PO Ti on Drunk Art Straps Horween French Gris leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Well that looks damn amazing!!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

GTTIME said:


> Well that looks damn amazing!!


Thanks! Unfortunately now that it's on the bracelet I'm not sure it's ever coming off, but I did love that combo. It's amazing how incredibly light this watch is on a strap, completely disappears on the wrist. Need to pick up the rubber/deployant for it eventually.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathematician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Knives and Lint

Such a versatile watch


----------



## The Red Goat

Just snagged a Breitling rubber "mesh" today. Fits perfectly and is very comfortable.
Thinking of getting the same for the ploprof















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

The Red Goat said:


> Just snagged a Breitling rubber "mesh" today. Fits perfectly and is very comfortable.
> Thinking of getting the same for the ploprof


I don't think I've seen one of those before. Very interesting. Is it Breitling OEM? Did it come with a deployment buckle?


----------



## Wunderbro

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## watchpt




----------



## Sappie66




----------



## The Red Goat

Wunderbro said:


> I don't think I've seen one of those before. Very interesting. Is it Breitling OEM? Did it come with a deployment buckle?


Thanks Wonderbro. It is OEM but I grabbed it online without the buckle. It fits the 20mm ploprof clasp used with the mesh so it's an easy change back and forth.


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Iowa_Watchman

How about my Planet Ocean NOT on anything! Getting ready to swap the bracelet out for an OEM NATO.








Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## lagunas2k

Not the best picture, but my 45.5 on an OEM rubber strap from the deep black series I believe.


----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## Wunderbro

Back on the rolled canvas...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Still rolling the canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumo

Wunderbro said:


> Still rolling the canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. What canvas strap is that?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Lumo said:


> Very nice. What canvas strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It's called rolled canvas from Strapcode

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Another "in traffic" shot. Anyone tried a mesh/Milanese bracelet they like? Recommendations? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Wunderbro said:


> Anyone tried a mesh/Milanese bracelet they like? Recommendations?


Oddly enough, I put my PO on OEM mesh for the first time ever just the other day. Very happy with the look! 










































I didn't consider anything other than OEM mesh, to be honest...


----------



## lagunas2k

Wunderbro said:


> Still rolling the canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great looking canvas strap, how does it wear compared to say a rubber strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshbake

I've got mine on the OEM rubber strap. To me, the hits of orange are the perfect amount. Having a hard time finding a strap I think would look better! 
Planet Ocean GMT:


----------



## Aliosa_007

What is the product code for the mesh and where can I get one?


----------



## Ken G

Aliosa_007 said:


> What is the product code for the mesh and where can I get one?


1380/237 for 20mm 

I got mine from Watchco about 3 years ago for a pretty good price - well compared to now, anyway. It was one of those "Or Best Offer" sales. Not sure if OBs still sell these old mesh bracelets - they might very well do. If not, ebay and the sales sections are the best bet...

Actually, I've been moving the mesh around this past week: 20mm from Seamaster 300 to PO; 22mm from Chronostop to 176.007 Chrono; 24mm off the Ploprof and replaced with the 600 rubber...


----------



## Theognosis

Ken G said:


> Oddly enough, I put my PO on OEM mesh for the first time ever just the other day. Very happy with the look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't consider anything other than OEM mesh, to be honest...


GORGEOUS!


----------



## Aliosa_007

Ken G said:


> 1380/237 for 20mm
> 
> I got mine from Watchco about 3 years ago for a pretty good price - well compared to now, anyway. It was one of those "Or Best Offer" sales. Not sure if OBs still sell these old mesh bracelets - they might very well do. If not, ebay and the sales sections are the best bet...
> 
> Actually, I've been moving the mesh around this past week: 20mm from Seamaster 300 to PO; 22mm from Chronostop to 176.007 Chrono; 24mm off the Ploprof and replaced with the 600 rubber...


Sorry, I thought the one in the pics was 22mm. Do you have the code for the 22?


----------



## Aidanm

PO 2500 LM LE on Vollmer mesh



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Aliosa_007 said:


> Sorry, I thought the one in the pics was 22mm. Do you have the code for the 22?


It's 1247/237...

For the Mark II? I've thought about trying that myself, actually. There are some pictures out there and it looks pretty good...


----------



## cybercat

'








'
'







'


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Swapped to the 8500 rubber strap for the few inches of snow we got in DC today.










Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

ac921ol said:


> Swapped to the 8500 rubber strap for the few inches of snow we got in DC today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram
> wrist_watch_repeat


The 8500 rubber strap fits on on the 2500?!? That looks stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

SeanoftheDead516 said:


> The 8500 rubber strap fits on on the 2500?!? That looks stunning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does indeed. The strap thickness is a little more due to the 8500 having a thicker case but other than that, all good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

Agreed, I use for both, and it's incredibly comfortable as well, if a little over priced with the clasp


----------



## VicLeChic

2500C 45.5 ('05)


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesG602

New to the collection


----------



## Wunderbro

Ken G said:


> Oddly enough, I put my PO on OEM mesh for the first time ever just the other day. Very happy with the look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't consider anything other than OEM mesh, to be honest...


Wow. Very great choice. Now I have a new target. Thanks for the info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

lagunas2k said:


> That's a great looking canvas strap, how does it wear compared to say a rubber strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's actually really comfy. No issues whatsoever. I'd say rubber/silicone may be more durable if your getting wet, otherwise it's a great option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Trying out another canvas option. This one a Barton. So far so good. It's not super stiff like many new canvas straps are, which I'm happy about. I like a super flexible strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike987

inside cheap winder...


----------



## B.Boston

2500 on a bonetto cinturini rubber strap.

really digging this combo since the strap and dial seem to have the same finish. I also enjoy the vanilla scent.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep

Put the PO on leather. Not sure how I feel about it after wearing it on bracelet it's whole life..









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## DocJekl

Ken G said:


> Oddly enough, I put my PO on OEM mesh for the first time ever just the other day. Very happy with the look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't consider anything other than OEM mesh, to be honest...


I had mine on the OEM mesh for the first year that I owned it (2015) |>


----------



## Theognosis

DocJekl said:


> I had mine on the OEM mesh for the first year that I owned it (2015) |>
> 
> View attachment 13015841


The PO on mesh is a KILLER! It is where the thickness of the PO becomes a huge positive in my eyes. I love the proportions of the pairing!


----------



## DocJekl

Theognosis said:


> The PO on mesh is a KILLER! It is where the thickness of the PO becomes a huge positive in my eyes. I love the proportions of the pairing!


I moved the mesh over to my WatchCo SM300, and bought another Omega mesh for the Planet Ocean but left it in the package. I'll use it someday.


----------



## Ken G

DocJekl said:


> I moved the mesh over to my WatchCo SM300, and bought another Omega mesh for the Planet Ocean but left it in the package. I'll use it someday.


Switching things around really is one of the joys of this hobby 

I had my PO on the rubber for the best part of the first year; then the bracelet (with the SM300MC adjustable clasp, of course); and just the other week, the mesh. As much as I love the mesh, I'll probably put it back on the rubber pretty soon - it's been a while...

I put mesh on my Watchco immediately, but will put the 1171 on it very soon. Last Friday, I ordered a new set of 633 end links for that very purpose. The plan is to keep one set of 633s for #ST, and the other for the 300. Thus ensuring rock-solid perfect fits for both watches. Just got word today that the new 633s have come in!  Looking forward to a new look (for me) for the 300...


----------



## DocJekl

Ken G said:


> Switching things around really is one of the joys of this hobby
> 
> I had my PO on the rubber for the best part of the first year; then the bracelet (with the SM300MC adjustable clasp, of course); and just the other week, the mesh. As much as I love the mesh, I'll probably put it back on the rubber pretty soon - it's been a while...
> 
> I put mesh on my Watchco immediately, but will put the 1171 on it very soon. Last Friday, I ordered a new set of 633 end links for that very purpose. The plan is to keep one set of 633s for #ST, and the other for the 300. Thus ensuring rock-solid perfect fits for both watches. Just got word today that the new 633s have come in!  Looking forward to a new look (for me) for the 300...


Nice. I have the vintage 1171/633 for my 145.022-74, plus I got a new 1171/633 and shark mesh both at the same time as my WatchCo.

I ended up thinking that the shark mesh looked best on the WatchCo (and on the Speedy, and the PO).


----------



## BigOrangeFan




----------



## traderdw

Knives and Lint said:


>


I like this green strap, may I know where it be purchased from? thanks


----------



## Wunderbro

Still wearing the Barton canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston

2201.50 on a Light Brown barenia style strap with deployant from clockwork synergy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

I'm liking this Barton canvas a lot. Bought the orange one too! Love the quick changing ability. That should be standard on all watch straps! Seriously! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

Not sure about the orange, but I do like the look of the grey you put it on. More comfortable than NATO?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wunderbro

TSC said:


> Not sure about the orange, but I do like the look of the grey you put it on. More comfortable than NATO?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


About the same comfort level in terms of "touch." But it doesn't sit so high with the canvas as it does with a NATO which is nice, for me at least.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jl2002jk

Wunderbro said:


> I'm liking this Barton canvas a lot. Bought the orange one too! Love the quick changing ability. That should be standard on all watch straps! Seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


killer combo with orange


----------



## Wunderbro

jl2002jk said:


> killer combo with orange


Thanks! I'm really loving it too. Looks way better in person (as usual).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

Wunderbro said:


> About the same comfort level in terms of "touch." But it doesn't sit so high with the canvas as it does with a NATO which is nice, for me at least.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that is a problem with the 8500, I don't feel that with the 2500 PO. Just looking on Amazon UK, and their leather is cheaper than the canvas.. go figure!


----------



## Wunderbro

TSC said:


> Yes, that is a problem with the 8500, I don't feel that with the 2500 PO. Just looking on Amazon UK, and their leather is cheaper than the canvas.. go figure!


If you get one make sure you show us!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

Wunderbro said:


> If you get one make sure you show us!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do. It's about 25 quid on Amazon, but could be useful for both POs. Black or grey......


----------



## solesman

TSC said:


> Will do. It's about 25 quid on Amazon, but could be useful for both POs. Black or grey......


Both 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

solesman said:


> Both
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust you! 
Need to road test one first.


----------



## db3266

A question for those wearing the rubber Omega straps that come with the new ceramic bezel PO’s.

Do you find that they ‘wear in’ and mound to your wrist over time?

I’m desperate to buy a 43.5 P.O. on rubber but the strap is rather too loose or slightly too tight, I can’t quite find a middle ground with it. (For the black Aligator rubber strap). Just wondering how much it will ‘give’ over time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## jtorral




----------



## cmann_97

Omega 2500









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

cmann_97 said:


> Omega 8500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You have the 2500 version. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

My bad, you are correct sir!



solesman said:


> You have the 2500 version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

cmann_97 said:


> My bad, you are correct sir!


Classic piece too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Going old school perlon in green...


----------



## solesman

Wunderbro said:


> Going old school perlon in green...


That looks interesting. How does it feel on the wrist? Does it make the PO feel top heavy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AOYE




----------



## solesman

PO LM LE on Omega OEM rubber strap and deployant clasp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

solesman said:


> That looks interesting. How does it feel on the wrist? Does it make the PO feel top heavy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey! It feels fine. It is a bit thin but its not as top heavy as a NATO because its just one layer of fabric rather than two. So it actually sits much closer to my wrist.


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Acl908

On black and gray nato.


----------



## cybercat

'
On Phenomenato this afternoon, going for first outdoor swim of the year...








'


----------



## Vikinguy

PO citrus by mjones723, on Flickr


----------



## Wunderbro

Got myself an Erika's Originals MN strap. Very cool strap. I'm diggin it a lot. Only thing I don't like so much is how it buckles. The angle is too much so it gets kinda hard to get it together. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGP

I now blame each of you for making me want to swap my GMT to a PO. Not cool you guys.


----------



## Wunderbro

CGP said:


> I now blame each of you for making me want to swap my GMT to a PO. Not cool you guys.


Just do both 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Tho for right now, was planning on a strap change today. So I'll report back.










Reporting back 30min later to this.










Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## solesman

Chilling in the sun with Annie.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri

Planet Ocean 2500D


----------



## th3k1n6

I think i may have just found the perfect strap


----------



## Wildmans85

th3k1n6 said:


> I think i may have just found the perfect strap


Looks excellent, great combo for sure! Where did you score it from?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## th3k1n6

Hi dude...just realise you're from Perth too!

https://www.strapify.com.au/collections/leather-straps/products/vintage-man-made-leather-1


----------



## Wildmans85

th3k1n6 said:


> Hi dude...just realise you're from Perth too!
> 
> https://www.strapify.com.au/collections/leather-straps/products/vintage-man-made-leather-1


Ha! Small world!

Good looking strap, I'll keep it on my radar 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Still rockin the Erika MN









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker

Did you get the lumed version (the stripe is luminous thread)?

Looks killer!

Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

solar g-shocker said:


> Did you get the lumed version (the stripe is luminous thread)?
> 
> Looks killer!
> 
> Neil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the thickness of the CL, lumed is my guess. White CL would be 1/2 the width.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbensous

Sri said:


> Planet Ocean 2500D


Very nice! What's this strap? You have more photos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamQue

Here are a couple. My GMT and PO 2500.


----------



## b'oris

Quite literally......









& then

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## db3266

Great thread. Keep the pics coming !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humbucking




----------



## db3266

Hirsch Robby.
I quite like the Orange. I didn't t think I would, but it makes the watch a bit more sporty. So much so I might go and try the Omega deployment with the Orange trim 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acl908

On erikas originals SWICK MN strap. Very cool and versatile color combination.


----------



## Akendal9

I’ve tried a few iterations, but the Hirsch Robbie is a winner. 22mm strap on my 21mm lugs. Nice tight fit. The black rubber is a 20mm. It’s a nice repro with an Omega look a like clasp. It gaps to the lugs and can pull off, so keep it for my Aqua Terra.


----------



## limnoman

Akendal9 said:


> I've tried a few iterations, but the Hirsch Robbie is a winner. 22mm strap on my 21mm lugs. Nice tight fit. The black rubber is a 20mm. It's a nice repro with an Omega look a like clasp. It gaps to the lugs and can pull off, so keep it for my Aqua Terra.


Is the strap in the second picture a Hirsch strap? I am asking because I have a PO 8900 that I want to purchase a new strap for and the one above seems to nicely hug the 21mm lugs.


----------



## fcammarata

Second Time said:


>


Wow!! This is a strap I was looking for!!! Can you please tell me the name of it and where you purchased it!!!!???? Thank you!!!! Hope and pray you get this message.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB25

Are you talking about the first 3 pictures of the 4th? The first 3 pictures are of the Hirsch Robby. Not sure what the 4th is.



fcammarata said:


> Wow!! This is a strap I was looking for!!! Can you please tell me the name of it and where you purchased it!!!!???? Thank you!!!! Hope and pray you get this message.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C

back on rubber and diving security system,


----------



## hugof3C

dp..


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Barenia strap from Breitling Colt seems to work pretty well with 3rd gen blue PO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humbucking

Moose Strap Co Premium Slim Nato.


----------



## solesman

Damn!!!!! Your shot captured that beautiful hue of the titanium! Stunning! New wallpaper! Haha.



hugof3C said:


> back on rubber and diving security system,
> 
> View attachment 13212305


----------



## tbensous

fcammarata said:


> Wow!! This is a strap I was looking for!!! Can you please tell me the name of it and where you purchased it!!!!???? Thank you!!!! Hope and pray you get this message.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hirsch Robby Performance. You can get it from their website or Google.
I answered since didn't see the reply from OP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C

solesman said:


> Damn!!!!! Your shot captured that beautiful hue of the titanium! Stunning! New wallpaper! Haha.


thank you oh so much, together with the blue, it makes for a much more particular watch than it's given credit for, became my only one


----------



## solesman

hugof3C said:


> thank you oh so much, together with the blue, it makes for a much more particular watch than it's given credit for, became my only one


The blue really goes so well with the grey of the titanium. Do you still own it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C

solesman said:


> The blue really goes so well with the grey of the titanium. Do you still own it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


of course, like I said, although I still own others, this is my only one, worn everyday, goes through what I go through.
aside from about one and a half year when I was still contemplating it against my others, it's been working non-stop since I got it


----------



## solesman

hugof3C said:


> of course, like I said, although I still own others, this is my only one, worn everyday, goes through what I go through.
> aside from about one and a half year when I was still contemplating it against my others, it's been working non-stop since I got it


That's great to know. How long have you had it in total? Do you wear it on the bracelet too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

solesman said:


> Damn!!!!! Your shot captured that beautiful hue of the titanium! Stunning! New wallpaper! Haha.


Agree. Thanks for pointing that out. When I looked a second time the titanium glow was very evident.


----------



## hugof3C

solesman said:


> That's great to know. How long have you had it in total? Do you wear it on the bracelet too?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it as soon as it came out so.. 5, 6 years, doing the math. 
bracelet came out at the store the moment it arrived, only reason I didn't get it on rubber was it wasn't black, meaning I'd never wear it, and, as I was a bit unsure regarding quality after seeing the stitched ones omega had for the po 2500, I preferred not to even try and negociate it coming on the black version..


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Wearing like this today


----------



## solesman

I noticed you have it on a black runner and it looks better than I thought it would. The old 2500 OEM stitched straps were awful quality. Omega raised the bar with the 8500 straps and now ruined it again with the leather ones on the 8900. Madness. I'm not a bracelet guy, but I'm keen to try the Ti PO on bracelet when I get one.



hugof3C said:


> I got it as soon as it came out so.. 5, 6 years, doing the math.
> bracelet came out at the store the moment it arrived, only reason I didn't get it on rubber was it wasn't black, meaning I'd never wear it, and, as I was a bit unsure regarding quality after seeing the stitched ones omega had for the po 2500, I preferred not to even try and negociate it coming on the black version..


----------



## GTTIME

solesman said:


> I noticed you have it on a black runner and it looks better than I thought it would. The old 2500 OEM stitched straps were awful quality. Omega raised the bar with the 8500 straps and now ruined it again with the leather ones on the 8900. Madness. I'm not a bracelet guy, but I'm keen to try the Ti PO on bracelet when I get one.


I have two genuine 2500 PO straps one with white stitch and one with orange stitch. Neither fits the watches. Just can't get them to fit and put them in a drawer. I would take them to my AD and tell him to fit them but I'm worried they would scratch my watches.


----------



## IH Biker

GTTIME said:


> I have two genuine 2500 PO straps one with white stitch and one with orange stitch. Neither fits the watches. Just can't get them to fit and put them in a drawer. I would take them to my AD and tell him to fit them but I'm worried they would scratch my watches.


What is the reason they would not fit? I was considering to purchase the original rubber straps for my GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C

solesman said:


> I noticed you have it on a black runner and it looks better than I thought it would. The old 2500 OEM stitched straps were awful quality. Omega raised the bar with the 8500 straps and now ruined it again with the leather ones on the 8900. Madness. I'm not a bracelet guy, but I'm keen to try the Ti PO on bracelet when I get one.


I had a 2500 on the thick regular rubber, loved it, and if it wasn't for the price plus the buckle, I'd have got the version for the chronograph, which is thicker at the lugs, for the 8500,
although I have to admit I've come to like the gap with non-fitted straps such as the one I'm wearing, it's less pronounced in reality than on pics, 
but as for the non-waterproof-rubber-'cause-there's-something-like-cardboard-inside stitched one, I really can't fathom how omega thought it good enough to market.

haven't seen a 8900 on strap yet, from pics, they don't look promising as for durability either, I'd like to see a whole rubber option, as the ones for the new seamasters, but that's not going to happen.

I like bracelets on smaller watches, like the original speedmasters, but I'm pretty active and can't have a watch either bouncing on the wrist or so tight it might break the spring bars at any moment, so, even on those, bracelets were always no-go for me


----------



## GTTIME

IH Biker said:


> What is the reason they would not fit? I was considering to purchase the original rubber straps for my GMT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be clear I'm talking about the 2500 PO straps. I've heard other members here have had issues with these straps as well.

The spring bars simply would not go in. I read one member had their AD/jeweler shave the inner curve of the strap and got it to fit.


----------



## solesman

I'd flip both straps and pick up the 8500 versions. They will fit fine and they look and feel so much better too.



GTTIME said:


> I have two genuine 2500 PO straps one with white stitch and one with orange stitch. Neither fits the watches. Just can't get them to fit and put them in a drawer. I would take them to my AD and tell him to fit them but I'm worried they would scratch my watches.


----------



## solesman

That thick rubber with tang buckle really is something. Shame they haven't brought it to market for the 8500.

The strap for the 8900 is just wrong I feel. Omega are trying to make the watch more luxurious with the gator outer with rubber inner. I think the 8500 version for the PO GMT would fot the 43.5mm 8900 as its a 21mm lug width. Not sure if there would be play due to case height though.

Like yourself I'm super active. Also prefet the comfort of a strap. Been using NATO's a lot recently. Big fear of losing a watch when in water.



hugof3C said:


> I had a 2500 on the thick regular rubber, loved it, and if it wasn't for the price plus the buckle, I'd have got the version for the chronograph, which is thicker at the lugs, for the 8500,
> although I have to admit I've come to like the gap with non-fitted straps such as the one I'm wearing, it's less pronounced in reality than on pics,
> but as for the non-waterproof-rubber-'cause-there's-something-like-cardboard-inside stitched one, I really can't fathom how omega thought it good enough to market.
> 
> haven't seen a 8900 on strap yet, from pics, they don't look promising as for durability either, I'd like to see a whole rubber option, as the ones for the new seamasters, but that's not going to happen.
> 
> I like bracelets on smaller watches, like the original speedmasters, but I'm pretty active and can't have a watch either bouncing on the wrist or so tight it might break the spring bars at any moment, so, even on those, bracelets were always no-go for me


----------



## nurseford25

solesman said:


> I'm not a bracelet guy, but I'm keen to try the Ti PO on bracelet when I get one.


I wasn't super into my planet ocean bracelet when I got my 8500 but once I put the micro adjust clasp on I can hardly wear my PO with anything other than the bracelet. It really changes the game. I get a perfect fit all of the time. I think Larry put a titanium clasp on his PO. So he may have the part numbers you need. Enjoy the hunt. I can't wait to see your PO once you find one.


----------



## solesman

I may seek out an adjustable clasp if I can't get a decent fit. It's nice to have the option certainly.


----------



## nurseford25

Another good option for the planet ocean are the OEM omega cordura straps. There is a blue one too that could look pretty nice on the PO ti.


----------



## limnoman

Nice looking strap. I've still got my PO8900 on the bracelet but would really like to purchase a second strap. Not an easy task given the odd lug size, unless you go OEM.


----------



## hugof3C

solesman said:


> That thick rubber with tang buckle really is something. Shame they haven't brought it to market for the 8500.
> 
> The strap for the 8900 is just wrong I feel. Omega are trying to make the watch more luxurious with the gator outer with rubber inner. I think the 8500 version for the PO GMT would fot the 43.5mm 8900 as its a 21mm lug width. Not sure if there would be play due to case height though.
> 
> Like yourself I'm super active. Also prefet the comfort of a strap. Been using NATO's a lot recently. Big fear of losing a watch when in water.


regarding play due to case height differences, although I never tried it, I don't see that it'll be an issue, what may present a problem is if there's a lip on the lower side of the strap meant to catch the case from underneath, 
if the strap is slimmer than the case, then this lip would press against the side of the case changing not only the angle at witch the strap fits but also the case to springbar distance..

as for natos, and as I stated in another thread, I have this uncanny feeling they facilitate springbar failure, and thus, give preference to more creative solutions, if you'll notice the thread passed from 6 to 12 o'clock


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Wunderbro said:


> I'm liking this Barton canvas a lot. Bought the orange one too! Love the quick changing ability. That should be standard on all watch straps! Seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the recommendation,here is mine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Onceuponatim3 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation,here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! Really goes well with that model. I still have the orange on mine too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IH Biker

nurseford25 said:


> I wasn't super into my planet ocean bracelet when I got my 8500 but once I put the micro adjust clasp on I can hardly wear my PO with anything other than the bracelet. It really changes the game. I get a perfect fit all of the time. I think Larry put a titanium clasp on his PO. So he may have the part numbers you need. Enjoy the hunt. I can't wait to see your PO once you find one.
> View attachment 13319829
> View attachment 13319833
> View attachment 13319837


Where can I get the micro adjustment clasp? I am on the fence to either order ORM rubber or aftermarket leather. The 8605 GMT should accept 22mm rubber?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

hugof3C said:


> regarding play due to case height differences, although I never tried it, I don't see that it'll be an issue, what may present a problem is if there's a lip on the lower side of the strap meant to catch the case from underneath,
> if the strap is slimmer than the case, then this lip would press against the side of the case changing not only the angle at witch the strap fits but also the case to springbar distance..
> 
> as for natos, and as I stated in another thread, I have this uncanny feeling they facilitate springbar failure, and thus, give preference to more creative solutions, if you'll notice the thread passed from 6 to 12 o'clock
> 
> View attachment 13320965


I just had a look at the underside of my strap and it sits about 1mm deeper than the caseback. Doesn't affect comfort or fit thankfully.

I've only worn NATO straps on my 300. I'm thinking the PO would wear too thick on one for me.

Another great shot of that lustrous grey metal!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

IH Biker said:


> Where can I get the micro adjustment clasp? I am on the fence to either order ORM rubber or aftermarket leather. The 8605 GMT should accept 22mm rubber?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An Omega boutique should be able to help you.

Many after market straps are great. I like the look and feel of OEM. Just my preference.

The GMT has a 21mm lug width.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IH Biker

solesman said:


> An Omega boutique should be able to help you.
> 
> Many after market straps are great. I like the look and feel of OEM. Just my preference.
> 
> The GMT has a 21mm lug width.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will have to go visit one when return to the States.. not sure how expensive the clasp would be in Japan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

IH Biker said:


> I will have to go visit one when return to the States.. not sure how expensive the clasp would be in Japan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't know, but it would be worth asking and then phoning a boutique in the states also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamieson22

On a BluShark - AlphaShark NATO.


----------



## hugof3C

solesman said:


> I just had a look at the underside of my strap and it sits about 1mm deeper than the caseback. Doesn't affect comfort or fit thankfully.
> 
> I've only worn NATO straps on my 300. I'm thinking the PO would wear too thick on one for me.
> 
> Another great shot of that lustrous grey metal!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks, and, although many seem not to mind, I also can't see myself at ease adding a nato to the height. 
.. but a single pass, maybe a heulit perlon, maybe in 23 or 24mm to keep the surface in contact with the wrist as wide as possible, has tempted me several times


----------



## zero_cool

My blushark straps came in and I really think the grey and the Bond style (grey/black) add just the right amount of character to the look of the PO (non orange numbers).


----------



## WiZARD7




----------



## GTTIME

WiZARD7 said:


> View attachment 13332477


Looks awesome. Makes those orange hands pop!


----------



## Dschittone

Wunderbro said:


> Looks great! Really goes well with that model. I still have the orange on mine too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Barton straps! Had a black canvas one then put mine on a Barton Rubber strap. Very comfortable and doesn't stay wet after swimming!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

You know, now I have to go buy a rubber Barton! I really like the way that looks. Good stuff!!!


----------



## Dschittone

Wunderbro said:


> You know, now I have to go buy a rubber Barton! I really like the way that looks. Good stuff!!!


Thanks! They have many color options. The black one with the orange bottom might work if you like the orange canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Dschittone said:


> Thanks! They have many color options. The black one with the orange bottom might work if you like the orange canvas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How nice would it be if these were reversible? I know it's not possible with the current design. But would be cool nonetheless!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dschittone

Wunderbro said:


> How nice would it be if these were reversible? I know it's not possible with the current design. But would be cool nonetheless!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go!! They have one! Not reversible though.

Just go to their website, it's addicting to go through the options!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

Dschittone said:


> Love the Barton straps! Had a black canvas one then put mine on a Barton Rubber strap. Very comfortable and doesn't stay wet after swimming!
> 
> View attachment 13337203
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like the strap. Does the strap hug the watch case like the OEM?


----------



## limnoman

Are you using Omegas curved spring bars on Barton straps?


----------



## B.Boston

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

B.Boston said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking strap. Would you mind sharing the manufacturer.


----------



## B.Boston

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice looking strap. Would you mind sharing the manufacturer.


Hey, it's a Eulit Perlon. It's the Kristall weave in blue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

B.Boston said:


> Hey, it's a Eulit Perlon. It's the Kristall weave in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'll have to check it out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Dschittone said:


> Here you go!! They have one! Not reversible though.
> 
> Just go to their website, it's addicting to go through the options!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, when you're right...you're right. This thing is wonderful. Barton, my hat is off to you. This is comfortable, durable, not too thick, and it has quick set spring bars!!! No tools!!! Love that so much.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C 45.5 ('05)


----------



## Pedronev85

Pic obviously not taken today but is still on this strap - Hirsch Robbie in orange









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

PO gets 'Ribbed'.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## danielmewes

39.5mm Planet Ocean on a blue Isofrane.


----------



## mesaboogie18

Tactical


----------



## yuk0nxl1

Orange rubber to give me a little zip!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dschittone

Wunderbro said:


> Well, when you're right...you're right. This thing is wonderful. Barton, my hat is off to you. This is comfortable, durable, not too thick, and it has quick set spring bars!!! No tools!!! Love that so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr

On Horween Shell Cordovan single piece and Horween Chromexcel nato respectively.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pumxee

I realized something while browsing through this topic. I'm a planet ocean hoe.


----------



## Sodafarl

Desk diving with a black NATO borrowed from my Speedy. Liking this despite being a little narrow for the PO lugs ...


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

How about not on anything?


----------



## Baric

pumxee said:


> I realized something while browsing through this topic. I'm a planet ocean hoe.


Omega makes garden tools? Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Sodafarl

ZuluDiver arrived in the post today ...


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## mazman01

What happened to the serial number on the movement? 
Nice shot btw.


Iowa_Watchman said:


> How about not on anything? 😉
> 
> View attachment 13395941


----------



## cruisedave

OEM NATO.
BTW I HAVE A 7 1/4" wrist, and as you can see, there is no way I can fold/tuck the end of that NATO strap in. Maybe it's due to the size and thickness of the case, but I'm gonna look it as the "perfect" fit for the NATO strap. Hopefully if the strap softens up over the years it won't start falling out of that retainer. I'll be not happy...


----------



## tbensous

cruisedave said:


> View attachment 13427023
> View attachment 13427025
> View attachment 13427027
> 
> OEM NATO.
> BTW I HAVE A 7 1/4" wrist, and as you can see, there is no way I can fold/tuck the end of that NATO strap in. Maybe it's due to the size and thickness of the case, but I'm gonna look it as the "perfect" fit for the NATO strap. Hopefully if the strap softens up over the years it won't start falling out of that retainer. I'll be not happy...


You have enough length to do it still.
Just fold it below the ring (before you put it inside) and push it back up from the bottom instead of trying to put it down from the top. It will look more neet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

tbensous said:


> You have enough length to do it still.
> Just fold it below the ring (before you put it inside) and push it back up from the bottom instead of trying to put it down from the top. It will look more neet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank you. You are correct. I was able to get it tucked in, but I still had to do it from the top. I just couldn't squeeze it through the ring from the bottom. Thanks!


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sodafarl said:


> ZuluDiver arrived in the post today ...
> 
> View attachment 13424431
> 
> View attachment 13424433


Wow that looks great ! Mind sharing where one can buy this? Is zulu driver name of the manufacturer?(pardon my ignorance)

Last question,is that 21mm at the lugs considering the Master Chronomoter PO has that lug size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

cruisedave said:


> Thank you. You are correct. I was able to get it tucked in, but I still had to do it from the top. I just couldn't squeeze it through the ring from the bottom. Thanks!
> View attachment 13428579


Try to fold it so that less fabric gets out if that makes sense when you go from the bottom, and then push it slowly in from the bottom rubbing your thumb bottom to top.
I like to do it this way sometimes when I don't have enough grip. You can get it to line up with the ring like this and have a smaller part stinking out.
But it looks better already like this 

I like to do it this way. You can fold it inside or outside depending on your preference / length of the strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodafarl

Onceuponatim3 said:


> Wow that looks great ! Mind sharing where one can buy this? Is zulu driver name of the manufacturer?(pardon my ignorance)
> 
> Last question,is that 21mm at the lugs considering the Master Chronomoter PO has that lug size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from WatchGecko in the UK. I've bought several excellent NATOs from them previously and really like their service ...

[I had originally pasted the URL here but then saw that it's against the forum rules to link to a commercial page unless one is a sponsor]. Just Google WatchGecko and you'll soon find them.

They've a good selection of rubber straps; mine is the ZuluDiver 284 which is part of their collaboration with Bonetto Cinturini. I couldn't be happier with the feel and quality.

I went with 22mm and it slotted in nicely: snug but not bunched up or squeezed in.


----------



## Sodafarl

Liking this Zuludiver so much I had to share another picture today ...


----------



## cruisedave

That does look very neat. I’ll try to do it that way. Maybe because it’s too new, it’s seems pretty stiff. Thanks! I’ll give this a try too. I was surprised at how little extra strap there was for want (I thought) was a pretty average sized wrist.


----------



## tbensous

cruisedave said:


> That does look very neat. I'll try to do it that way. Maybe because it's too new, it's seems pretty stiff. Thanks! I'll give this a try too. I was surprised at how little extra strap there was for want (I thought) was a pretty average sized wrist.


My wrist is smaller than yours about 6.5". The other option is to go non-EOM. The Phenomenato ones (long) are longer than the Omega one and very similar. I bought the Omega one originally but then replaced it with a Phenomenato because I had issues with the ring at 6 o'clock digging in my wrist. Is that OK for you?
You can even get a custom length if you want with phenomenato (that's what I did for mine, same length as EOM omega and it's perfect now)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodafarl




----------



## Iowa_Watchman

mazman01 said:


> What happened to the serial number on the movement?
> Nice shot btw.


There's a drop of water on the crystal causing distortion. Thank you!


----------



## Wunderbro

Just got the baby down for a nap. Time to enjoy a brew and kick back. Loving the durability of the rubber PO combo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25

Pics from yesterday. Classic grey nato. 







Another grey nato with the flap cut off.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Wunderbro

nurseford25 said:


> Pics from yesterday. Classic grey nato.
> View attachment 13518881
> 
> Another grey nato with the flap cut off.
> View attachment 13518883
> View attachment 13518885


Great color for that model. Grey MN strap from Erika's Orig is my go to for that look.

Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

Loving this custom black canvas strap (21/20) with a 20mm Omega titanium deployant clasp! I think the wider clasp end of the strap gives the watch slightly better proportions than the oem strap at 21/18.


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Wunderbro

Hoppyjr said:


>


Which strap is that? It looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Back to basics with all black Erika's Original MN strap. My fourth one of these. They're just so comfy and easy compared to NATOs. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Went to the rolled canvas. Hoping we can get this thread going again!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
OK, I'll play...

- earlier, on Eulit Perlon :









... & currently on OEM mesh :








'


----------



## Matt Stone

Wunderbro said:


> Went to the rolled canvas. Hoping we can get this thread going again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is one of the most gorgeous pictures of a PO I've ever seen. Just pops like crazy.


----------



## Wunderbro

Matt Stone said:


> This is one of the most gorgeous pictures of a PO I've ever seen. Just pops like crazy.


Wow thanks! Just an iPhone pic too! Lighting must have been right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

I sold it.


----------



## th3k1n6

After market orange strap from ebay


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bama214

On rubber...


----------



## kmp216

Wunderbro said:


> Went to the rolled canvas. Hoping we can get this thread going again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic - where did the strap come from? Could use one like that on my Speedy.


----------



## Wunderbro

kmp216 said:


> Great pic - where did the strap come from? Could use one like that on my Speedy.


Hey! Thanks! It's a rolled canvas from Strapcode. It does look good on a speedy too btw! I'll try to take a pic of it on mine here in a day or two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## iuprof

Hirsch Hevea









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoroContrarian

Blushark NATO


----------



## nurseford25

Barton grey canvas strap.


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Boris, is that an omega strap or is that an eBay type one? 

Might want some pop of color next year


----------



## Swanmoose

New oem strap


----------



## b'oris

ac921ol said:


> Boris, is that an omega strap or is that an eBay type one?
> 
> Might want some pop of color next year


It is a genuine Omega strap & clasp. In my opinion, well worth the money......shoes & suits etc


----------



## ChuckW

SMP rubber strap works OK on 42mm Planet Ocean.









Sent from my Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## HoroContrarian

Swanmoose said:


> New oem strap


Nice! I have been contemplating getting that very band. If you don't mind, what did it cost?


----------



## HoroContrarian

Swanmoose said:


> New oem strap


Nice! I have been contemplating getting that very band. If you don't mind, what did it cost?


----------



## Swanmoose

$450 for strap and deployment clasp


----------



## jlczl

On OEM nato.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bipin




----------



## ThaWatcher

On a Hirsch trooper.


----------



## elmason

On Bonetto Cinturini 300d, pictures alongside SM 300 for comparison when I first got it



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ThaWatcher

elmason said:


> On Bonetto Cinturini 300d, pictures alongside SM 300 for comparison when I first got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That SM 300 is stunning! :-!


----------



## elmason

ThaWatcher said:


> That SM 300 is stunning! :-!


Wears a lot better than the PO as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lucasvp

elmason said:


> On Bonetto Cinturini 300d, pictures alongside SM 300 for comparison when I first got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great look this strap on PO.


----------



## ThaWatcher

elmason said:


> Wears a lot better than the PO as well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Considering the difference in thickness i definitely believe that.


----------



## ThaWatcher

elmason said:


> Wears a lot better than the PO as well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Considering the difference in thickness i definitely believe that.


----------



## Londonboy

It seems that for whatever reason I haven't posted in this thread yet, so here goes - on the OEM dive strap


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Still loving these Erika's Originals. I have 4 still, prob going to grab another in smaller sizing. They're just so easy to put on and take off. They're easy to fit perfectly too. Goldilocks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Me again. Being not-so-serious with this one. It's not even the right width for Pete's sake. But, it's good for baby watching!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiMark

HoroContrarian said:


> Blushark NATO


That looks great!


----------



## 71 TRUCK




----------



## uvalaw2005

PO2500 on RedRockStraps burnt orange canvas.

View attachment DSC_0757.jpg


----------



## jlczl

Planet Ocean Chrono on orange Strapsco strap.









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

8500









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

On a Maratac elite!


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## tbensous

jlczl said:


> Planet Ocean Chrono on orange Strapsco strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


Do the have the exact name / link where to buy this strap? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Bond nato....


----------



## mattcantwin




----------



## jlczl

tbensous said:


> Do the have the exact name / link where to buy this strap? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


eBay:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152584482941

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodruffm

PO 2201.50 on BC Black Rubber Nato


----------



## cybercat

'
42mm PO 2500 on the most comfortable leather strap I've ever worn, a 100m waterproof Di-Modell Rallye ...








'


----------



## Maddog1970

Borealis ISO...


----------



## Maddog1970

Black stingray today....


----------



## Tempted

The OEM Omega strap situation is really getting me down. Love the strap on the Big Blue. I desperately want a blue nylon/rubber backed strap with orange stitching for my blue PO 8900. Seems Omega only want you to have bland plain straps for blue dial 43.5mm PO's.


----------



## b'oris

Still on an Omega leather backed NATO.....more comfy than, just about anything....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5150XF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Just received a Barton leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos

8800 on a Hirsch Robbie


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

5150XF said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow love the band!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5150XF

DripCassanova said:


> Wow love the band!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx Bro the new strap on the OP rocks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos

Phenomenato. Had to squeeze it in a bit, but I think it looks great.


----------



## Excellent959




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

tbensous said:


> You have enough length to do it still.
> Just fold it below the ring (before you put it inside) and push it back up from the bottom instead of trying to put it down from the top. It will look more neet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

cruisedave said:


> View attachment 13427023
> View attachment 13427025
> View attachment 13427027
> 
> OEM NATO.
> BTW I HAVE A 7 1/4" wrist, and as you can see, there is no way I can fold/tuck the end of that NATO strap in. Maybe it's due to the size and thickness of the case, but I'm gonna look it as the "perfect" fit for the NATO strap. Hopefully if the strap softens up over the years it won't start falling out of that retainer. I'll be not happy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankv

Blue PO 8900 on a big blue strap. Awesome combination.


----------



## tbensous

Back on NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempted

frankv said:


> Blue PO 8900 on a big blue strap. Awesome combination.


Hey, is that the 43.5mm PO? That strap is for 22mm lugs isn't it?


----------



## tbensous

Back on Barton leather for a coffee break at work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Waiting in the car. What else can you do apart from taking a photo of your watch ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke




----------



## mhou




----------



## tbensous




----------



## kopter28

Been lurking on the forums for quite a while, recently got something I've been lusting over for a long time. My PO GMT on rubber strap.


----------



## tbensous

Hirsch robby & Barton leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

tbensous - is that an OEM strap or sourced from non-omega? Looks nice!


----------



## tbensous

cruisedave said:


> tbensous - is that an OEM strap or sourced from non-omega? Looks nice!


Both non Omega. I put the names in the original post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

On a Hirsch strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy

Erika's Originals


----------



## Lee_K




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Lee_K said:


> View attachment 13911577


Barton ? Do you have some wrist shots ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K

Barton indeed, their Elite silicone quick-release strap. Sorry, I don't have any wrist shots of that particular strap on my Planet Ocean, but I will see if I can get some in the coming days.


----------



## Lee_K

Wrist shot, Barton Elite silicone quick release.


----------



## tbensous

Lee_K said:


> Wrist shot, Barton Elite silicone quick release.
> 
> View attachment 13914147


Thanks mate. Nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempted

Finally got my OEM strap for my PO. Was a right debacle, with ordering two, but got there eventually. Really happy with it in the end though. OEM is top quality 👍.


----------



## watchaddict00




----------



## nicholasnick

Here's my Planet Ocean Good Planet Edition


----------



## Michael123

Hirsch Robby 21mm in red


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Http410




----------



## Maddog1970

PO45


----------



## Http410

Maddog1970 said:


> PO45
> 
> View attachment 13941095


Love the splash of color with the orange numbers.


----------



## Http410

Maddog1970 said:


> PO45
> 
> View attachment 13941095


Love the splash of color with the orange numbers.


----------



## Michael123




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suunto fan

I just love my 2500!! I know its boring to you guys though being on factory rubber, but its SO comfortable!


----------



## Tickythebull

On croco









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Jamie Stretch

Only a week old


----------



## hsdriver

On it's leather/rubber factory strap.


----------



## Fokstom

.


----------



## nurseford25




----------



## solesman

Anything but boring. That orange pops! 



Suunto fan said:


> I just love my 2500!! I know its boring to you guys though being on factory rubber, but its SO comfortable!
> 
> View attachment 13942481


----------



## solesman

Great look with the cordura strap, Adam!



nurseford25 said:


> View attachment 13960399
> View attachment 13960401


----------



## nurseford25

Thanks man. I typically wear this on my speedy but the grey stitching really works with the grey bezel.


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsdriver

solesman said:


> Great look with the cordura strap, Adam!


I agree. Wish they made a cordura strap in 19mm. It's a beautiful strap when you want to "dress down" or are looking for a more casual appearance.


----------



## TSC

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of your best shots Danno.


----------



## solesman

hsdriver said:


> I agree. Wish they made a cordura strap in 19mm. It's a beautiful strap when you want to "dress down" or are looking for a more casual appearance.


Jean Rousseau will make one in 19mm for you. They make the straps for Omega ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

TSC said:


> One of your best shots Danno.


I got lucky! :-d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

solesman said:


> I got lucky! :-d
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Law of averages.

But thanks for making me miss mine just that little bit more!


----------



## solesman

Haha. Sorry mate! That wasn't my intention at all ;-)



TSC said:


> Law of averages.
> 
> But thanks for making me miss mine just that little bit more!


----------



## TSC

solesman said:


> Haha. Sorry mate! That wasn't my intention at all ;-)


I'll swap ya for my very exclusive shades. Just say the word and they're all yours. Stand out from the crowd


----------



## 10mmauto

Haven't had mine on the bracelet since I got it....


----------



## hsdriver

solesman said:


> Jean Rousseau will make one in 19mm for you. They make the straps for Omega ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Dan !


----------



## solesman

TSC said:


> I'll swap ya for my very exclusive shades. Just say the word and they're all yours. Stand out from the crowd


Hmmmmm.... tempting :-d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

10mmauto said:


> Haven't had mine on the bracelet since I got it....
> View attachment 13981451


PO is made for straps 100%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

hsdriver said:


> Thanks a lot Dan !


Happy to help 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Timekeeper07

solesman said:


> Jean Rousseau will make one in 19mm for you. They make the straps for Omega ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh that's the info I was looking for. Nice construction. Thanks.


----------



## Timekeeper07

frankv said:


> Blue PO 8900 on a big blue strap. Awesome combination.


Love the sporty look of this.


----------



## solesman

hugof3C said:


> View attachment 14134147


That looks superb!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akendal9

Nice, bight day.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C

solesman said:


> That looks superb!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much, that combo keeps sneaking up on me, as much as I try to innovate.


----------



## VicLeChic

Casino Royale on its original rubber strap (from 2005)


----------



## Wunderbro

Back on Barton. Also, really loving this dial in the angled light. What do we call this texture? Eggshell? Asphalt? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver

View attachment 14170555


----------



## v1triol




----------



## ZK2336




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

2200.50.00 aka 2500C 45.5 aka Casino Royale


----------



## ZK2336

I am sure this has been covered before but I saw the 300D with Ploprof clasp in another thread and I had to try it for myself. If it isn't on the bracelet this is the only other way I foresee wearing my PO. I really enjoy the functionality and comfort of this setup.

View attachment 14188061
View attachment 14188059


----------



## Zaskar20

Alligator










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## PAMster

View attachment 14216495


----------



## PAMster




----------



## Zaskar20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C Casino Royale in the park


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## VicLeChic

C 45.5


----------



## jhchrono




----------



## leadingTone1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegasaurus

View attachment 14257155


My PO rocking an original Isofrane, sitting next to my beloved speedy reduced.


----------



## omegasaurus

Love the strap combo! Looks like the Omega OEM nato, been eyeing it for some time but I am a bit concerned on the thickness as my PO 8900 is already close to 17mm tall. How much thickness would you say that the strap adds to the watch?


----------



## omegasaurus

v1triol said:


> View attachment 14170735


Love the strap combo! Looks like the Omega OEM nato, been eyeing it for some time but I am a bit concerned on the thickness as my PO 8900 is already close to 17mm tall. How much thickness would you say that the strap adds to the watch?


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Back on this one










2208.50 on Hirsch Performance Robby

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anujkapur108

Heres mine back on rubber. Cant figure out how to flip the pic.


----------



## Phantom X

Not sure if this is what you meant...


----------



## subdiver




----------



## iuprof

OEM rubber









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctaranti

OEM Rubber


----------



## socolinsky




----------



## Adventureman

ZK2336 said:


> View attachment 14171139


Is that the Omega strap? I looked at the one with orange accents but like this one better. Is there a part number on it?


----------



## keisuke_z

Adventureman said:


> Is that the Omega strap? I looked at the one with orange accents but like this one better. Is there a part number on it?


I asked as well! The reference for this strap is CVZ005863. If you find a good place to order from, please let me know!!


----------



## Adventureman

keisuke_z said:


> I asked as well! The reference for this strap is CVZ005863. If you find a good place to order from, please let me know!!


Thanks for the ref number. I was quoted $500 for the strap and deployant clasp from an Omega AD which is just a bit much. But then again, it is only 10% of the price of the watch so not really that bad.


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## stuartb12

Well-worn leather from Bas & Lokes. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elmason

Adventureman said:


>


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Phantom X

Omega NATO came in!


----------



## Wunderbro

Happy 4th my fellow Americans! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Wunderbro said:


> Happy 4th my fellow Americans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's this strap ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

tbensous said:


> What's this strap ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey! It's a black strap from The Watch Steward. I highly recommend it, especially for the PO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

Wunderbro said:


> Hey! It's a black strap from The Watch Steward. I highly recommend it, especially for the PO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks really good. Did you get the 22mm size for your PO?


----------



## Akendal9

Nice end to the weekend. Burgers and beer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

rjohnson56 said:


> Looks really good. Did you get the 22mm size for your PO?


It's 20mm for mine. I have the 42mm PO 8500.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

Wunderbro said:


> It's 20mm for mine. I have the 42mm PO 8500.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the speedy reply. I've got 21mm so I'll have to think a bit more.


----------



## Theognosis




----------



## tbensous

Wunderbro said:


> Hey! It's a black strap from The Watch Steward. I highly recommend it, especially for the PO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick reply. Looks great !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

Just got the the rubber strap from the Omega boutique in Tyson’s Galleria. What a great experience there. Class act all the way. Espresso and dark chocolate while I waited! Having second thoughts on the stitching color. I think I might like the white stitching better with this watch, but this was all that was available. Opinions welcome and appreciated. Apparently there’s a 2 week return or exchange period, and I’ll be in NYC next week, so I could switch it out. What’s everyone think?


----------



## Londonboy

The orange stitching will grow on you. I bought my 42 mm 8500 PO BNIB on the OEM dive strap and it came with the orange stitching to match the orange 6 9 12 on the dial

I was contemplating the same as you but stuck with it, and other than putting it on the OEM bracelet (bought separately) I rarely wear it on anything else tbh. To add something worthwhile to the thread........


----------



## tbensous

cruisedave said:


> Just got the the rubber strap from the Omega boutique in Tyson's Galleria. What a great experience there. Class act all the way. Espresso and dark chocolate while I waited! Having second thoughts on the stitching color. I think I might like the white stitching better with this watch, but this was all that was available. Opinions welcome and appreciated. Apparently there's a 2 week return or exchange period, and I'll be in NYC next week, so I could switch it out. What's everyone think?


Looks great with the orange. Still very classy. Depends how you wear the watch. I suppose with the white stitching it will be a bit more "dressy"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

You could just get the OEM strap with black stitching. Better match when the numeral is silver. Super under the radar, casual and dressy at the same time ;-)











cruisedave said:


> Just got the the rubber strap from the Omega boutique in Tyson's Galleria. What a great experience there. Class act all the way. Espresso and dark chocolate while I waited! Having second thoughts on the stitching color. I think I might like the white stitching better with this watch, but this was all that was available. Opinions welcome and appreciated. Apparently there's a 2 week return or exchange period, and I'll be in NYC next week, so I could switch it out. What's everyone think?


----------



## HabsSlappy

Here is my 2201.51.00 (42mm) on a leather strap and a rubber strap.


----------



## cruisedave

That's exactly what I did and I am so glad I did it. Th orange was nice, but it just didn't sit right with me on this watch. I love the black stitching as it is still subdued enough to be dressy, IMHO.








solesman said:


> You could just get the OEM strap with black stitching. Better match when the numeral is silver. Super under the radar, casual and dressy at the same time ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14315351


----------



## solesman

cruisedave said:


> That's exactly what I did and I am so glad I did it. Th orange was nice, but it just didn't sit right with me on this watch. I love the black stitching as it is still subdued enough to be dressy, IMHO.
> View attachment 14318217


Nicely done! Looks superb! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

Londonboy said:


> The orange stitching will grow on you. I bought my 42 mm 8500 PO BNIB on the OEM dive strap and it came with the orange stitching to match the orange 6 9 12 on the dial
> 
> I was contemplating the same as you but stuck with it, and other than putting it on the OEM bracelet (bought separately) I rarely wear it on anything else tbh. To add something worthwhile to the thread........


you have more orange on the face (I.e. the numerals), which I believe compliments the orange stitching beautifully. (or vice versa, actually). I was hoping mine would do the same, but my face was lacking that little extra orange enough that it seemed off to me. Beautiful watch, btw. 
Also I have been wearing this nonstop and it is incredible comfortable.


----------



## Londonboy

Yeah Dave, that's a fair point, and yesterday (after I posted my comment) I was wondering if that was a thought of yours due to the less orange on the dial

I agree on the comfort too

Enjoy the watch


----------



## Wunderbro

"The Watch Steward" knows how to make some straps. This is #4 for me!

Yes, I have a problem.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpax




----------



## limnoman

solesman said:


> You could just get the OEM strap with black stitching. Better match when the numeral is silver. Super under the radar, casual and dressy at the same time ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14315351


The black stitching looks very nice. I dropped by my AD over a week ago asking about styles and prices for a strap & clasp combo. I wasn't thinking of the black/black but now I'm thinking that it would even look good on the black dial PO8900.

The AD hasn't sent me the info. Might be due to summer vacations or maybe they've simply put me on their wait list


----------



## Theognosis




----------



## hugof3C




----------



## RFXMM

Theognosis said:


> View attachment 14328373
> 
> 
> View attachment 14328375


I love the stitching!


----------



## jlczl

On a custom exotic skin strap.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpax




----------



## Worthitsalt

A few pics I had on hand.


----------



## iuprof

.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Tim Houser

I wore out the first after about 12 years and I'm am on my second OEM rubber dive strap for my 42mm 2500C since 2005, and rarely wear it on the bracelet or any other strap, although I have tried many.









Certainly not the flashiest and far from the least expensive strap I own, but very comfortable and durable.

After looking through 73 pages of this thread, I will share another option which I did not see and personally like, an old Di-Modell Chronissmo 100m water resistant leather.

























Someday maybe I'll find the time to take and post some pics of others I have tried.;-)

*Kind regards,

Tim*


----------



## iuprof

OEM 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'

"Seeing double..." ' ' :roll:








'


----------



## MichaelB25

PO tends to spend ~70% of its time on canvas straps, ~25% on the Omega rubber, and ~5% of its time on the bracelet.

_(Note: lug overhang is a result of the angle of the pictures, and does not occur in real life). _


----------



## iuprof

Robby today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenix84

This experiment turned out surprisingly well.


----------



## elmason

Fenix84 said:


> This experiment turned out surprisingly well.
> 
> View attachment 14399175


Nice combo. Where did you get that strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

'
Time for some coffee to cheer up a wet weekend...








'


----------



## tbensous

elmason said:


> Nice combo. Where did you get that strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This looks like a Barton rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FSU92grad

tbensous said:


> This looks like a Barton rubber strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey guys, love the straps but can anybody make any recommendations for a place to buy a nice leather, distressed strap for a Speedy? Who has the best quality and price out there? I've bought a few Barton rubber straps but their leather offerings aren't that appealing....Thoughts ?


----------



## FSU92grad

tbensous said:


> This looks like a Barton rubber strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey guys, love the straps but can anybody make any recommendations for a place to buy a nice leather, distressed strap for a Speedy? Who has the best quality and price out there? I've bought a few Barton rubber straps but their leather offerings aren't that appealing....Thoughts ?


----------



## Fenix84

elmason said:


> Nice combo. Where did you get that strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yup its a Barton Elite Silicon in White sized for 21mm


----------



## Rayneman725

iuprof said:


> OEM rubber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the look any idea where to get a oem dive band like this


----------



## MichaelB25

FSU92grad said:


> Hey guys, love the straps but can anybody make any recommendations for a place to buy a nice leather, distressed strap for a Speedy? Who has the best quality and price out there? I've bought a few Barton rubber straps but their leather offerings aren't that appealing....Thoughts ?


For distressed leather i'm a fan of colareb.


----------



## NoleenELT




----------



## Solope

Today I went to collect this lovely navy blue rubber from my local Omega boutique. The lady who served me was shocked that I wanted to pair the navy strap with a "black" dial. I pointed out that it's grey if anything but she still didn't agree. Personally I love it - happy to hear others thoughts...


----------



## DiegoCastellanos

Solope said:


> View attachment 14461837
> 
> 
> Today I went to collect this lovely navy blue rubber from my local Omega boutique. The lady who served me was shocked that I wanted to pair the navy strap with a "black" dial. I pointed out that it's grey if anything but she still didn't agree. Personally I love it - happy to hear others thoughts...


Why would the strap have to match the dial color exactly? Who cares. Looks fine!


----------



## Phantom X

PO Ti XL on NATO.


----------



## Jagamov




----------



## solesman

Solope said:


> View attachment 14461837
> 
> 
> Today I went to collect this lovely navy blue rubber from my local Omega boutique. The lady who served me was shocked that I wanted to pair the navy strap with a "black" dial. I pointed out that it's grey if anything but she still didn't agree. Personally I love it - happy to hear others thoughts...


It's your watch so if your happy that's all that matters 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoroContrarian

NoleenELT said:


> View attachment 14413431


That is nice!


----------



## NoleenELT

HoroContrarian said:


> That is nice!


Thanks!


----------



## tbensous

NoleenELT said:


> View attachment 14413431


Looks nice. What is this strap ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micmicmotorbike

Olive green rubber on vacation


----------



## anonymousmoose

A uniquely coloured PO rubberstrap


----------



## v1triol




----------



## IH Biker

Just got this orange stitched rubber last weekend. I like the feel of it and the look, should have done this earlier.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

IH Biker said:


> Just got this orange stitched rubber last weekend. I like the feel of it and the look, should have done this earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree. I put mine on OEM rubber years ago and the bracelet had had a look in since.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## carilva

the leather is always a great choice IMO... is this OEM or a 3rd party provider? thanx!


----------



## anonymousmoose

Anyone found any good after market rubber for the 43.5mm? Something inexpensive that will fit the OEM deployment?


----------



## MikeSunWest

My only Planet Ocean...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## bnmike




----------



## iuprof

On Uncle Seiko tropic rubber today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Here you go!
Brand new Alligator & Rubber + deployment = super, super comfortable! :-!


----------



## xliujames

MikeSunWest said:


> My only Planet Ocean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this is a sick combo


----------



## stamsd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigvic

Funny thing about most Omega's is they look great on anything, my latest favourite is an elasticated nato from NickMankey Designs.


----------



## bpax




----------



## Madstacks

I just bought this last week, its the 45mm but I think it wears well on me. 2016 model with a service from Omega in February of this year and appears to have never been worn. I am in love.

View attachment DSC_4430.jpg


----------



## limnoman

HiggsBoson said:


> Here you go!
> Brand new Alligator & Rubber + deployment = super, super comfortable! :-!


I went with the all black and really like the feel. I doubt my bracelet will see daylight until next summer.


----------



## HiggsBoson

rjohnson56 said:


> I went with the all black and really like the feel. I doubt my bracelet will see daylight until next summer.


I cannot believe how much difference it makes, to the wear ability of the watch. Since I fitted the new strap, I've not worn anything else!


----------



## limnoman

HiggsBoson said:


> I cannot believe how much difference it makes, to the wear ability of the watch. Since I fitted the new strap, I've not worn anything else!


And that my friend is a true testament to the comfort of the strap given your collection!

No pics please. A man in his best years wearing only a watch is a bit too much; for that I can just look in a mirror. How are your students coping with your new outfit


----------



## Budman2k




----------



## Budman2k




----------



## jonbe67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dealta66

I put mines on a nato, I love it except now it's around 16mm thick lmao so I put it back on the bracelet, maybe Ill consider nice straps when Im disillusioned with the bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

On canvas









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamsd

This again. Has been all week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baticr

Found a curved 21mm rubber strap on AliExpress. Thought I would give it a try. Been wearing it for 2 weeks. Very comfortable. Quality appears to be really good as well. We will see how long it lasts.


----------



## Maddog1970

After market, non-OEM curved rubber strap for my PO45.....


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Wunderbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leo1790

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thegreightone

On a new NATO strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

Just received this yesterday. My last watch of 2019!


----------



## tbensous

Back on the Hirsch Robby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou P

POLM


----------



## mercurynfo




----------



## anonymousmoose

yngrshr said:


> Just received this yesterday. My last watch of 2019!
> 
> View attachment 14745833


That's nice strap!

Congratulations on a super watch


----------



## yngrshr

anonymousmoose said:


> That's nice strap!
> 
> Congratulations on a super watch


Thanks! BNIB with full Omega warranty for 50% off MSRP.


----------



## jonbe67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlczl

Omega Leather Nato


----------



## nikbrown

PO 8500 on the AT 8900 rubber strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly

Not my picture but pretty much my favorite non bracelet PO pic.


----------



## mik_82

Cool Strap!


----------



## swils8610

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

nikbrown said:


> PO 8500 on the AT 8900 rubber strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not bad at all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

On an Erika's.


----------



## solesman

yngrshr said:


> On an Erika's.


Super combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## solesman

FFS! All these blue PO's are making me want one again! :-d



anonymousmoose said:


>


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> FFS! All these blue PO's are making me want one again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anonymousmoose said:
Click to expand...

Dibs on the Skyfall AT.

René


----------



## solesman

That isn't going anywhere ;-)



Titan II said:


> Dibs on the Skyfall AT.
> 
> René


----------



## anonymousmoose

solesman said:


> FFS! All these blue PO's are making me want one again! :-d


I was actually after a black one until I saw the blue and red.


----------



## mutz77

Tempted said:


> Finally got my OEM strap for my PO. Was a right debacle, with ordering two, but got there eventually. Really happy with it in the end though. OEM is top quality 👍.


Hi could you possibly share the reference number for this OEM strap please. In the same predicament as you trying to find a nice blue rubber strap that will fit my new PO.


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega9000




----------



## 1st timer




----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## joesym001




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## leesure




----------



## tbensous




----------



## cybercat

Old favourite ...


----------



## Mtnmansa

Here's mine on OEM strap


----------



## 1st timer

Felt like taking pics today. 
My 2500D nice and clean.


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## uvalaw2005

Two of the OEM rubber straps:


----------



## anonymousmoose

Adventureman said:


>


I like it, despite the very little orange on the watch. It looks great.


----------



## gpstar




----------



## 971




----------



## tbensous

gpstar said:


> View attachment 15739658


Very nice combo ! fits / matches perfectly !
Where is that nato from ?


----------



## gpstar

tbensous said:


> Very nice combo ! fits / matches perfectly !
> Where is that nato from ?


Timefactors









TIMEFACTORS NATO/G10 BOND WITH A TWIST


At the request of forum members of TZ-UK , I've had some of the "Bond" straps made with a 2mm orange stripe in centre black stripe. Same quality and specification as the other "Bond" straps with heat welded seams and bead blasted stainless steel hardware.Superior 1.2mm thick woven nylon ribbon...




www.timefactors.com


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## 971




----------



## bazelot

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 15743774


That is truly a beautiful watch. I am tempted to get one. Is that a 43mm or 45mm?


----------



## tbensous

bazelot said:


> That is truly a beautiful watch. I am tempted to get one. Is that a 43mm or 45mm?


The PO chrono is 45.5


----------



## bazelot

Thanks


----------



## 971




----------



## Pbmatt

Just picked up this NATO for my new PO. I bought the white dial/orange bezel PO on the bracelet and then saw this combo on the website. They don't sell it in the catalogue so you have to call Omega to get it. Has anyone seen it in person?


----------



## pop4

On a 21mm Artem Straps sailcloth strap.


----------



## D3V8

Black and Blue both OEM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5watchguy

Recently picked up the OEM rubber (thanks to D3V8's post) and the distressed brown leather strap in the 3rd pic. The rubber is extremely comfortable and lightweight, and the silver/grey stitching matches the minute indices on the dial.

I was also looking at the golden brown strap Omega sells on its website, but didn't think the shade worked the orange accents.


----------



## D3V8

Very nice! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caterpillar Guy

pop4 said:


> On a 21mm Artem Straps sailcloth strap.
> 
> View attachment 15819648


That looks great!


----------



## pop4

5watchguy said:


> Recently picked up the OEM rubber (thanks to D3V8's post) and the distressed brown leather strap in the 3rd pic. The rubber is extremely comfortable and lightweight, and the silver/grey stitching matches the minute indices on the dial.
> 
> I was also looking at the golden brown strap Omega sells on its website, but didn't think the shade worked the orange accents.


As someone who owns the DSOTM Vintage Black, it had never occurred to me to put that calf leather strap on my Planet Ocean until I read your post. The calf leather strap and DSTOM Vintage Black really go well together, but on the Planet Ocean, I'm not entirely convinced I like the look.


----------



## 5watchguy

I agreed with you at first glance, but the look is growing on me. It's not a classic pairing, but kinda works like peanut butter and apples.

Here's what the calf leather looks like on my PO.


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Avidrider

Super versatile. I like it on mesh, and I don’t even like mesh👍


----------



## Caterpillar Guy

8900 on Omega DSoTM strap


----------



## gr4z

Caterpillar Guy said:


> 8900 on Omega DSoTM strap
> View attachment 15886424
> View attachment 15886425


Was thinking of getting this myself. Have you got the SKU for this strap please? How does it feel? Can you swim with it? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caterpillar Guy

gr4z said:


> Was thinking of getting this myself. Have you got the SKU for this strap please? How does it feel? Can you swim with it? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's a link to the strap where I purchased it, the Omega part number is listed there. There is also a link on that page to the clasp to match if you need that as well.

I've not swum with it, but it's rubber so undoubtedly it will be fine. I find it quite comfortable though admitedly there are rare times when I wish the clasp had a micro adjustment similar to the metal bracelet as my wrist swells/shrinks through the day.









Omega Seamaster 21mm Black Rubber Watch Band


This is an original Omega watch strap # CVZ005863. This watch strap fits Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 43.5mm men's watches. Omega deployment buckle and pins are not included in the price. NOTE: Make sure to use the compatible deployment buckle: Omega Seamaster 18mm Deployment Buckle Product...




www.watchbandexpert.com


----------



## vmgotit

As this is an old post, it just shows how versatile all the Omega Planet Ocean models are! Vance.


----------



## SSingh1975




----------



## homieliu

My father and his PO on phenomenato Bond NATO


----------



## Jtope




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Struggling to find a custom leather strap which fits without a huge gap at the lugs. Nato fits pretty well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Does anyone have this one on a black OEM Omega rubber strap? I think the combo might look killer, but I'm not sure and would like to see a picture if anyone has one.

Reference 215.30.44.21.04.001

Picture taken from Omega's website









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

OEM Black Rubber for you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

Can't wait for my Crown n buckkle nato to get here ......I got the matte tan which should go really well with the navy dial on my PO.


----------



## homieliu

SSingh1975 said:


> Can't wait for my Crown n buckkle nato to get here ......I got the matte tan which should go really well with the navy dial on my PO.
> View attachment 15905334


look forward to the pics！


----------



## SSingh1975




----------



## gr4z

SSingh1975 said:


> View attachment 15913644


Wrist shot? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

It's a single weave nato so no extra thickness. Watch almost sits flush with my wrist. Haven't hit any door jams in my house so far so that's a good sign!


----------



## Titan II

SSingh1975 said:


> It's a single weave nato so no extra thickness. Watch almost sits flush with my wrist. Haven't hit any door jams in my house so far so that's a good sign!
> View attachment 15914378


I wouldn't recommend hitting the PO on any doorjambs...you might knock the house down.

René


----------



## homieliu

SSingh1975 said:


> View attachment 15913644


how do you like the pattern on this nato? I am thinking about getting some as well but not sure if the pattern is what I want. Thankyou!


----------



## SSingh1975

homieliu said:


> how do you like the pattern on this nato? I am thinking about getting some as well but not sure if the pattern is what I want. Thankyou!


I like the strap and the whole watch is really comfy! Not at all top heavy . I ordered the blue/orange nato from Blushark so might switch to that for this summer. Not my watch but someone posted this over on their website on a PO chrono. On my natos, I do trim them down so the extra length doesnt stick out.


----------



## gr4z

SSingh1975 said:


> I like the strap and the whole watch is really comfy! Not at all top heavy . I ordered the blue/orange nato from Blushark so might switch to that for this summer. Not my watch but someone posted this over on their website on a PO chrono. On my natos, I do trim them down so the extra length doesnt stick out.
> View attachment 15914737


Any specific technique for trimming a nato strap and then sealing it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

Not really. I just take a coin and then mark it out where I'm gonna trim it (kinda make a 1/2 circle cut). Use a sharp cutting tool or scissors. Then use a lighter to slightly burn off the threads and seal the edges.. Mine looks like this right now.
Crappy phone pictures!


----------



## Miklos86

I was never really a bracelet guy, so even before my 39.5 PO arrived I got 4 repalcement straps for it. Yeah, I'm planning to keep this watch in the long run. I thought I'd reserve the bracelet for formal occassions. However, the "problem" is I begun to love the bracelet. Extremely comfortable, the tool-less adjustment is fantastic, fits and balances the watch great. I'd still have it on the bracelet if it wasn't over 35 celsius, so I switched to a 19mm curved end tropic rubber strap that I got from cheapestnatostraps from Sweden. I like it, the curve goes well with the case and makes the PO much more comfortable in the heat.

The other straps are paratrooper, rally-style perforated leather and black denim (the latter two are custom made), I'll make sure to post those as well when the PO graces them with its presence.


----------



## Adventureman

Inexpensive 'homage' strap from eBay.


----------



## Nordicbeast

Too expensive OE strap & deployant from OB...Lol...


----------



## slava

Here is mine
View attachment 16062337


----------



## Gixnic

Adventureman said:


> Inexpensive 'homage' strap from eBay.


Damn, that looks nice. How comfortable is it? Do you think it will last a bit?


----------



## Adventureman

Gixnic said:


> Damn, that looks nice. How comfortable is it? Do you think it will last a bit?


Very impressed with the quality and comfort so far. Can't beat the value for under $20.


----------



## Galaga




----------



## zbuck

Just picked up the OEM rubber on deployant yesterday, also ordered the orange rubber for this too. Can't wait for that to come in.


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miklos86

Custom 19mm rallye strap.


----------



## gr4z

Squeezing a 22mm Phenomenato strap into 21mm lugs&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog1




----------



## Terry M.

Just arrived


----------



## zbuck

OEM orange rubber. Hard to see the orange tip on the chrono hand but it's there!


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave




----------



## ehobbs3516

Virgilv said:


> Here is my current fave - PO on rubber. So comfy and versatile.


Just received my first PO yesterday and excited to exchange the bracelet for a leather strap. After seeing these pics I really want to do asap!


----------



## cybercat

ehobbs3516 said:


> Just received my first PO yesterday and excited to exchange the bracelet for a leather strap. After seeing these pics I really want to do asap!


Love wearing mine on a nice leather strap...


















~ and in warm weather, on the ultra comfortable 100M waterproof Di Modell _Rallye :_









Will.


----------



## Toddy101




----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Artem strap


----------



## subdiver




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## cmak

Galaga said:


>


which strap is that? Very nice.


----------



## Galaga

cmak said:


> which strap is that? Very nice.


The first one is an OEM rubber compound on deployment. The second a strapify MN style.


----------



## cmak

Galaga said:


> The first one is an OEM rubber compound on deployment. The second a strapify MN style.


The straptify is what I was inquirig about! Super nice MN! 
Straptify.com.au?
Thanks for the info


----------



## swissra




----------



## toolr

Picked up the titanium back in April, absolutely love it!


----------



## cybercat

👆 On Isofrane, & on DeBeer 911 Dive Strap👇


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jasper110

Underthecuff Hybrid strap


----------

